# Lyft thinks we should accept every ride request



## PickEmUp

Deleted


----------



## Certain Judgment

I get those nastygrams all the time too.


----------



## Jamesp1234

Lyft's definition of a "typical driver" is that they never miss ANY trips.
Never met one yet...


----------



## DrivingForYou

Jamesp1234 said:


> Lyft's definition of a "typical driver" is that they never miss ANY trips.
> Never met one yet...


The only time I've missed a request is due to a problem with the app (such as the conflict with a request on the app and SIRI or a phone call). I have a weekly 100% acceptance rate. You can too.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone

Typical yes...of a Lyft driver in early 2014.

Those messages have been around since the beginning of Lyft. They are not realistic today considering what Lyft and Uber have both become. They need to be reworded or better yet just get rid of them.

These messages came out when it was $2.10 a mile, and drivers saw destination on the ping. This messages came out when they could deactivate for low acceptance. Times have changed but those messages have not.

You'll get a series of those messages over the next 3 weeks. Each one will say "we are reaching out to you for the second /third time. The messages are mimicing how a corporate manager might write to an insubordinate employee... since they know a lot of drivers have experience being employees, not independent contractors.


----------



## DrivingForYou

PickEmUp said:


> How does not accepting a request create delays? Let's say I am five minutes away and driver B is ten minutes away. If I don't accept the request, it goes to driver B. If I am offline, the request goes to driver B. The passenger doesn't see any delay or any difference.
> 
> Bad impression of "the community?" The passenger never sees my name or knows anything about me, so I must not be part of "the community."
> 
> This message from Lyft is about control. Lyft wants us to accept every crappy request because they don't have enough drivers or pax. Here is a tip for you Lyft. It is called cause and effect. I maintained at least 90% acceptance rate for several months and you paid me a 20% bonus. This week, you changed the bonus structure and made it nearly impossible to earn the same dollar amount in bonuses. This week, my acceptance rate dropped below 60% as my priorities changed. Cause = change in bonus structure. Effect = drop in acceptance rate. Actions have consequences.


Then I think you're missing the point.

When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.

As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.

If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


----------



## pvtandrewmalone

Myndex said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


Cry me a river. There is a reason it's called an _estimate._

There should be no assumption that just because a car is online it is going to take your request.


----------



## dnlbaboof

Myndex said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


maybe if so many riders didnt have god awful ratings on top of pool higher acceptence would come


----------



## Wiseleo

Simple solution: let drivers of multiple classes choose to set their class. Drivers who despise Line can't opt out.

I did not have the chance to login to Lyft last night in SF. My Uber XL-only profile kept me busy non-stop 7:30pm-4:00am with a continuous chain of XL rides (I only had a couple of short breaks toward the end). 19 trips, with one delivery when I forgot to turn that off in the app, and one discounted Pool ride at the end of the night for the second part of an XL trip after we dropped off some people midway.

I never skip Lyft Plus requests. I choose to not accept other requests, which reduces my acceptance rate artificially. Lyft can nag us all they want, but until they offer ability to select class of requests, they will be impacting the network with unrealistic expectations.

So... Lyft has a superior airport solution. Its algorithms are pretty good at stacking me with extra Plus rides. Now they just need to make it easier for drivers to accept only what they want.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone

Yep...I do the same thing at the Jersey Shore (ignore anything not Plus). Gotta love when Uber is surging 2.5X and Lyft sends me non-Primetime Line 25 minutes away in the lower fare zone....I'll get right on that.


----------



## DrivingForYou

pvtandrewmalone said:


> Cry me a river. There is a reason it's called an _estimate._
> There should be no assumption that just because a car is online it is going to take your request.


Actually, that SHOULD be the assumption from the customers point of view.

AFAIC if a driver is not accepting requests they should get a time out. If you want to work on the platform, then accept rides. Pretty simple to understand this concept. At the moment, the only "penalty" is lack of bonus.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Raise Rates to Raise Expectations. Most Pax know whats involved in this game we play daily. Unfortunately the drivers and pax are the ones that it gets taken out on. Both sides beef is with the company(s), but these company(s) just deflects and continue on their rampage. There would not be this many COMPLAINTS if things werent true.

The fact that they thrive on stupidity and taking advantage of another persons disadvantage is a core issue (sure we voluntarily signed up to drive, but not for what it has evolved to today. We drive the business, literally. The app is a company with no regard, and even more BS to boot. We all want to make money, that we can agree on, so until its molded into what it should be (regulated), this song and dance will continue. Im not holding my breathe.

The first 6 months I was compliant and obedient to the wishes of the company and pax. The more i continued the more I got taken advantage of, the more opportunity for ridiculous behavior, and it wore me out (as its supposed too, the way the business model was designed.) Why do they both want the silly driverless car ? (expense/retention/regulations) Drivers were ok with it because the rates were good back in the day. They are lucky we are still around to take pax, and yes we are lucky to have the app to match us with pax ($$). Dont be so suprised, this isnt 2015. 

You know, I use to get frustrated at cherry pickers, now its the only way to protect weekly income (I dont claim to be an expert, because we all continue to learn as we gain more experiences). You have to use all the tools you have to protect your income. All these problems go away with EMPLOYEES. They cannot have their cake and eat it too. We are not that stupid (or maybe we are). Now that I have experienced the drivers side, I hope I never have to use the service (and I have not til this day). IMO. Sorry for the long post. 


happy motoring fellow drivers!


----------



## polar2017

I have an acceptance rate of 63 percent with Lyft in New Jersey. 1000 plus rides.
This Saturday I was at 48 percent. 
Only take pings under 8 minutes away.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet

Myndex said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


People have no goddamn patience anymore. You can't wait 10 minutes for a car? Try calling a cab just a few years ago because they were the only alternative to being a responsible adult and owning a car or riding the bus with the rest of the dregs of society. People these days are simply unbelievable. Mommy and daddy gave me everything immediately as I asked and you are going to give me everything immediately to or I'm going to judge you and give you one star and have you fired. Mostly petulant children millennials. That or Uber spies and now Lyft spies on every forum everywhere on the interwebs.


----------



## Certain Judgment

Wiseleo said:


> My Uber XL-only profile kept me busy non-stop 7:30pm-4:00am with a continuous chain of XL rides


How do you get an UberXL only profile? And can you change the setting back to accepting UberX rides during slow times?



Myndex said:


> Actually, that SHOULD be the assumption from the customers point of view.
> 
> AFAIC if a driver is not accepting requests they should get a time out. If you want to work on the platform, then accept rides. Pretty simple to understand this concept. At the moment, the only "penalty" is lack of bonus.


If I am in a prime time zone and the ride request is not marked up, I am not accepting. It's that simple. If the ride request is more than 3 miles/10 minutes away, I am not accepting. It's that simple.



Gooberlifturwallet said:


> People have no goddamn patience anymore. You can't wait 10 minutes for a car? Try calling a cab just a few years ago because they were the only alternative to being a responsible adult and owning a car or riding the bus with the rest of the dregs of society. People these days are simply unbelievable. Mommy and daddy gave me everything immediately as I asked and you are going to give me everything immediately to or I'm going to judge you and give you one star and have you fired. Mostly petulant children millennials. That or Uber spies and now Lyft spies on every forum everywhere on the interwebs.


Amen.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> People have no goddamn patience anymore. You can't wait 10 minutes for a car? Try calling a cab just a few years ago because they were the only alternative to being a responsible adult .....


It's called welcome to 2017, and this is how it is now.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Myndex said:


> The only time I've missed a request is due to a problem with the app (such as the conflict with a request on the app and SIRI or a phone call). I have a weekly 100% acceptance rate. You can too.


Member since yesterday....



Myndex said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


TEN MINUTES!

The horror!


----------



## Certain Judgment

Myndex said:


> It's called welcome to 2017, and this is how it is now.


With an attitude like that it probably takes you 20 minutes to get picked up, as no driver except for a very desperate one would take somebody with a 4.1 star rating average like you.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Certain Judgment said:


> If I am in a prime time zone and the ride request is not marked up, I am not accepting. It's that simple. If the ride request is more than 3 miles/10 minutes away, I am not accepting. It's that simple.
> .


PTZ: assuming your acceptance is under 90 and you therefore lose your $220/week bonus, then you have to make up a lot of PTZ rides just to compensate. That makes no sense.

As to the rest: you are contracting with Lyft to provide a car where they send you.mat the moment they only real penalty is denying your bonus. How do you feel about being suspended for low acceptance rates? If everyone felt as you do, that's what the company would have to do. 3 miles/10 minutes to much? That's absurd.



Certain Judgment said:


> With an attitude like that it probably takes you 20 minutes to get picked up, as no driver except for a very desperate one would take somebody with a 4.1 star rating average like you.


LOL I'm a 5 star. Thanks.


----------



## Certain Judgment

In my market there's only 10% and 20% bonuses. Even when power driver bonus was attainable in my market and the algorithms weren't stacked against my achieving it, my best 20% bonus only amounted to about $160.

The average 10% bonus I received pretty much every week until pdb was altered in March of this year was about $40. I can get that same amount in one or two cherry picked rides. As an independent contractor I have the right to refuse as many rides as I want to.

More than 3 miles/10 minutes IS absurd for the driver, as I am compensated only about $0.95 per mile with you in the vehicle, and I get compensated nothing to come pick up your sorry behind. I'm not driving my car into the ground to chase a ridiculous distance ride request. I can't control the app choosing to be unreasonable. It has no respect for my profitability.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Fuzzyelvis said:


> TEN MINUTES!
> 
> The horror!


In this market (Los Angeles) That's a meaningful delay. Here, riders tend to cancel their ride if the wait time is longer than about 8 minutes. It affects tips too. When I pickup a rider in less time than they expect, they comment on it and tip more. Riders in LA watch the little car animation and comment on the route taken to get to them. If they think you should have taken a different route to save 30 seconds, they'll tell you and rating seems to get affected.



Certain Judgment said:


> As an independent contractor I have the right to refuse as many rides as I want to.


Actually, as an independent contractor, you have to abide by the contract (that's where the word CONTRACTor comes from). At the moment the contract does not significantly penalize lapsing requests except for the bonus. That could change, especially if in a particular market many people are ignoring some kinds of requests.

Bonuses in Los Angeles are fixed at $65/$170/$220. The 220 bonus ends up being around 27% or more of the take home, and is certainly significant. (To hit 220, you'll naturally end up with at least 1100 earnings for 825 take home, add the bonus and you end up with 1045).

The one time I recently cancelled a request, it was line, and the ping came after I passed the freeway off ramp, and the next ramp wasn't for a couple miles, and due to traffic it would have taken over 30 minutes and 10 miles to get back to the request, and I knew if I tried it would likely be cancelled by the rider, and they'd be able to get a new ride much faster. Cancelling myself allowed me to continue to LAX unhindered. I have that situation maybe once or twice a month, and in that case it's good customer service to cancel so they can get a faster pickup. But this is a problem with the Lyft system, sending requests to drivers on the freeway without enough time to get the off ramp.


----------



## Certain Judgment

Myndex said:


> Actually, as an independent contractor, you have to abide by the contract (that's where the word CONTRACTor comes from). At the moment the contract does not significantly penalize lapsing requests except for the bonus. That could change, especially if in a particular market many people are ignoring some kinds of requests.


Umm, I don't think you are aware of this, but EVERY RIDE IS A SEPARATE CONTRACT. That is why there is a new waybill generated with each job. And just like every other self-employed person in the world, it is up to me to decide if the contract's conditions are favorable enough for me to accept it. We drivers are already at a disadvantage as it is, as we lack details regarding the ride's destination and expected payout until we arrive at the location.

You are clearly a new driver, as most of us started out a lot less skeptical and more optimistic about Lyft (and Uber) in the early stages, just like you. But idealism gives way to realism through experience, and you would do well to listen to the advice and expertise of the seasoned veterans of this forum community before spouting off more uninformed platitudes.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Myndex said:


> In this market (Los Angeles) That's a meaningful delay. Here, riders tend to cancel their ride if the wait time is longer than about 8 minutes. It affects tips too. When I pickup a rider in less time than they expect, they comment on it and tip more. Riders in LA watch the little car animation and comment on the route taken to get to them. If they think you should have taken a different route to save 30 seconds, they'll tell you and rating seems to get affected.


All that means is that uber and lyft have created an environment where riders have ridiculously high expectations for ridiculously low prices.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Fuzzyelvis said:


> All that means is that uber and lyft have created an environment where riders have ridiculously high expectations for ridiculously low prices.


Just like fedex created high expectations of service for low prices. It's called advancement.



Certain Judgment said:


> Umm, I don't think you are aware of this, but EVERY RIDE IS A SEPARATE CONTRACT. That is why there is a new waybill generated with each job.


There is a separate contract per ride, but also a general contract for working as a contractor. I'm very familiar with contract law due to my "normal" work. Lyft stipulates the terms of that contract. All I'm saying is they could change the contract terms and require a higher acceptance rate if they so desired.

I'm neither "optimistic" nor naive on the nature of the beast here. For instance I think Lyft's support system is worse than useless, the app is buggy and crashes a lot, and lacks features we need. But as jobs go, it's a great job at least in this market.


----------



## REX HAVOC

Myndex said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


If Uber and Lyft want their drivers to accept every ride they can make us employees and pay us a salary or "Living Wage" for all the time we are logged into the app when traveling to and from picking up and dropping off passengers. Otherwise the driver has the discretion to decide which rides they want to accept or not accept.The customers will just have to get used to that fact.

These are the realities of using Independent Contractors to drive your business model. But lets be honest, most customers tell me they get a ride from Uber and Lyft in less than 3 minutes when they request one during regular business hours. That is much better than the 30 minutes it can take to get a cab once you've called for one.


----------



## Adieu

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 146115
> 
> 
> How does not accepting a request create delays? Let's say I am five minutes away and driver B is ten minutes away. If I don't accept the request, it goes to driver B. If I am offline, the request goes to driver B. The passenger doesn't see any delay or any difference.
> 
> Bad impression of "the community?" The passenger never sees my name or knows anything about me, so I must not be part of "the community."
> 
> This message from Lyft is about control. Lyft wants us to accept every crappy request because they don't have enough drivers or pax. Here is a tip for you Lyft. It is called cause and effect. I maintained at least 90% acceptance rate for several months and you paid me a 20% bonus. This week, you changed the bonus structure and made it nearly impossible to earn the same dollar amount in bonuses. This week, my acceptance rate dropped below 60% as my priorities changed. Cause = change in bonus structure. Effect = drop in acceptance rate. Actions have consequences.


My AR (inapp) dripped from 90-something....to low single digits, 2 - 6 %

No bonus no point. Also, rate cuts dont much agree with me....


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

I will not pick up a lyft passenger with a sub 4.8 rating. It is a guaranteed shit show.


----------



## Adieu

Myndex said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


NOOO...

Im in the business of providing Plus-only, surge-and/or-DF-only rides.

I could care less about your lyftline issues.

Enjoy your wait~

Here I'll hum some muzak for ya...



Myndex said:


> Actually, that SHOULD be the assumption from the customers point of view.
> 
> AFAIC if a driver is not accepting requests they should get a time out. If you want to work on the platform, then accept rides. Pretty simple to understand this concept. At the moment, the only "penalty" is lack of bonus.


NOT INTERESTED IN YOUR "PLATFORM"...sure as hell dont want to work on it (unless +400% then ok fiiiiiine I*might* agree)

my platform is called XL surge or Plus ride home/to next staging point.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Myndex said:


> Just like fedex created high expectations of service for low prices. It's called advancement.


Well you can call what the company(s) are doing, REGRESSION. Like any other human in a specific environment, we are ADAPTING.



Myndex said:


> All I'm saying is they could change the contract terms and require a higher acceptance rate if they so desired.


You mean change it to more than 90% AR? As if it isnt already ridiculous. Challenging is one thing, but making it unattainable by making us do what they want for the "COMMUNITY" which they dont give a F about is another. If pax werent customers, they would burn them too. I understand where you are coming from, but you may want to have someone wake you up from LA LA land. Did you sign up to be out of pocket on rides? Many of us did not sir. Again im not putting you down, and i do not want to be a typical negative poster on this forum. If there is one shared consensus between most drivers on this forum, its these details that we are arguing about day and night. If im wrong, i have no doubt i will be corrected, you can count on that from most drivers.

They can make all these games and conflicts go away if they actually stay true to the statements they make about being driver friendly. Im a nice, reasonable person, but im sorry, majority of the pax are demanding, unrealistic, and ungrateful (even if they say "thanks for picking me up" and "thanks for the ride"). People will go to great lengths to be a pain in the azz, and instead of assuming all this stuff that the customer should receive, they need to understand that the companys created this conflict.

Last time I checked we are all alike in the sense that we want what works/is convenient for us, like most selfish human beings. Successful people didnt get that way by giving time/money away for free, being nice, and bending over backwards for people. 
Unfortunately its as fair as its going to get. It hurts to say it, but this is the world we live in today. I would love to be nice, happy and get along with everyone/ every situation, but its not the way that it works. If you dont play the game you get left behind.


----------



## PTUber

So for all those here who say we should accept every ride ARE YOU NUTS? 

RideShare 101 don't accept rides 8-10 minutes away (varies depending on market), if you're sitting in a Primetime/Surge area don't accept a ride out side the PT/surge area, if you get a request in a part of town you don't want to go don't accept, if you're in an airport queue don't accept a ride outside the airport. I'm sure there are others but the point is this is OUR business we make decisions based on how much we can make in the most efficient ways. This means we don't accept all requests. Uber has basically given up sending the nasty grams as well as the time outs for not accepting 3 in row.


----------



## PickEmUp

Myndex said:


> PTZ: assuming your acceptance is under 90 and you therefore lose your $220/week bonus, then you have to make up a lot of PTZ rides just to compensate. That makes no sense.
> 
> As to the rest: you are contracting with Lyft to provide a car where they send you.mat the moment they only real penalty is denying your bonus. How do you feel about being suspended for low acceptance rates? If everyone felt as you do, that's what the company would have to do. 3 miles/10 minutes to much? That's absurd.
> 
> LOL I'm a 5 star. Thanks.


Myndex, all of your posts sound exactly like what a Lyft employee would say. This is a drivers forum, so please try to understand this from a drivers perspective. We don't want a ride crammed down our throats that is 25 minutes away. Lyft doesn't show us how long that ride will be, so we have to assume the worst. If I drive 25 minutes, wait five minutes and the pax goes six blocks, I made less than $3.00 for a half hour work. That is $6.00 per hour if I keep accepting those rides. My fuel cost is more than the ride payment and Lyft makes more from the ride than I do.

Here is another example. Saturday night, I was in a hot prime time area. Lyft sent me four ride requests outside the prime area and all were nearly ten minutes away. I let them go to someone else and the next request was a 350% prime ride. This is a business for Lyft and it is a business for us drivers. It is not in our best interest to accept every ride request.



Myndex said:


> Actually, that SHOULD be the assumption from the customers point of view.
> 
> AFAIC if a driver is not accepting requests they should get a time out. If you want to work on the platform, then accept rides. Pretty simple to understand this concept. At the moment, the only "penalty" is lack of bonus.


Myndex, you are obviously a paid Lyft troll and not a driver.



Certain Judgment said:


> Umm, I don't think you are aware of this, but EVERY RIDE IS A SEPARATE CONTRACT. That is why there is a new waybill generated with each job. And just like every other self-employed person in the world, it is up to me to decide if the contract's conditions are favorable enough for me to accept it. We drivers are already at a disadvantage as it is, as we lack details regarding the ride's destination and expected payout until we arrive at the location.
> 
> You are clearly a new driver, as most of us started out a lot less skeptical and more optimistic about Lyft (and Uber) in the early stages, just like you. But idealism gives way to realism through experience, and you would do well to listen to the advice and expertise of the seasoned veterans of this forum community before spouting off more uninformed platitudes.


I don't think myndex is a driver at all. Either a paid Lyft troll or just a troll.


----------



## PTUber

Yea you can't reason with Myndex. Lyft bonuses?? Are you kidding me. A big fat carrot that is almost impossible to get and even if you do get it you probably made less than just working the system on Lyft and Uber. At least in my market.


----------



## DrivingForYou

PickEmUp said:


> Myndex, you are obviously a paid Lyft troll and not a driver.
> 
> I don't think myndex is a driver at all. Either a paid Lyft troll or just a troll.


No, I'm a driver. I drive in Los Angeles, and honestly we don't have the problem you are describing.

I understand your point, I didn't realize that was such an issue for smaller markets.

If you look at my posts you'll see the exception I was talking about related to a driver who was canceling rides 3 minutes away, and I was describing how that was bad customer service.

It is an entirely different issue if the ride 20 miles away. Again, this is not an issue in socal.

You might consider my posts in context before flaming and calling me a troll.



PTUber said:


> Yea you can't reason with Myndex. Lyft bonuses?? Are you kidding me. A big fat carrot that is almost impossible to get and even if you do get it you probably made less than just working the system on Lyft and Uber. At least in my market.


Again, not sure what market you speak of. Here in LA the bonus isn't difficult to attain.


----------



## Luber4.9

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Raise Rates to Raise Expectations. Most Pax know whats involved in this game we play daily. Unfortunately the drivers and pax are the ones that it gets taken out on. Both sides beef is with the company(s), but these company(s) just deflects and continue on their rampage. There would not be this many COMPLAINTS if things werent true.
> 
> The fact that they thrive on stupidity and taking advantage of another persons disadvantage is a core issue (sure we voluntarily signed up to drive, but not for what it has evolved to today. We drive the business, literally. The app is a company with no regard, and even more BS to boot. We all want to make money, that we can agree on, so until its molded into what it should be (regulated), this song and dance will continue. Im not holding my breathe.
> 
> The first 6 months I was compliant and obedient to the wishes of the company and pax. The more i continued the more I got taken advantage of, the more opportunity for ridiculous behavior, and it wore me out (as its supposed too, the way the business model was designed.) Why do they both want the silly driverless car ? (expense/retention/regulations) Drivers were ok with it because the rates were good back in the day. They are lucky we are still around to take pax, and yes we are lucky to have the app to match us with pax ($$). Dont be so suprised, this isnt 2015.
> 
> You know, I use to get frustrated at cherry pickers, now its the only way to protect weekly income (I dont claim to be an expert, because we all continue to learn as we gain more experiences). You have to use all the tools you have to protect your income. All these problems go away with EMPLOYEES. They cannot have their cake and eat it too. We are not that stupid (or maybe we are). Now that I have experienced the drivers side, I hope I never have to use the service (and I have not til this day). IMO. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> happy motoring fellow drivers!


We're not in Kansas anymore, but Lyft is still on another planet


----------



## PickEmUp

Myndex said:


> No, I'm a driver. I drive in Los Angeles, and honestly we don't have the problem you are describing.
> 
> I understand your point, I didn't realize that was such an issue for smaller markets.
> 
> If you look at my posts you'll see the exception I was talking about related to a driver who was canceling rides 3 minutes away, and I was describing how that was bad customer service.
> 
> It is an entirely different issue if the ride 20 miles away. Again, this is not an issue in socal.
> 
> You might consider my posts in context before flaming and calling me a troll.
> 
> Again, not sure what market you speak of. Here in LA the bonus isn't difficult to attain.


i DID consider your posts. You sound like a Lyft spokesperson.


----------



## DrivingForYou

TO ADD: reading the thread I see a number of instances where lyft probably needs to change policy in some smaller markets. Obviously in a small market where rides are quite distant, an "arrival fee" might warranted. Such a fee charged to the customer would solve the issue and make both lyft and drivers more money.


----------



## Luber4.9

Myndex said:


> No, I'm a driver. I drive in Los Angeles, and honestly......here in LA the bonus isn't difficult to attain.


You are a troll working for Lyft, or trying to ingratiate yourself on them, or a fool, or all three.

The bonuses are gamed and everyone knows it. Nice try!


----------



## Rat

Myndex said:


> The only time I've missed a request is due to a problem with the app (such as the conflict with a request on the app and SIRI or a phone call). I have a weekly 100% acceptance rate. You can too.


We can, but don't choose to. Sorry, but I'm not driving 25 minutes for a $2.60 fare



Myndex said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


I don't care what you expect. I'm not driving 25 minutes to pick you up for your lousy $2.60



Certain Judgment said:


> Umm, I don't think you are aware of this, but EVERY RIDE IS A SEPARATE CONTRACT. That is why there is a new waybill generated with each job. And just like every other self-employed person in the world, it is up to me to decide if the contract's conditions are favorable enough for me to accept it. We drivers are already at a disadvantage as it is, as we lack details regarding the ride's destination and expected payout until we arrive at the location.
> 
> You are clearly a new driver, as most of us started out a lot less skeptical and more optimistic about Lyft (and Uber) in the early stages, just like you. But idealism gives way to realism through experience, and you would do well to listen to the advice and expertise of the seasoned veterans of this forum community before spouting off more uninformed platitudes.


Let's not pretend you know what you are blathering about,ok? I'm not driving 25 minutes for your $2.60 fare.


----------



## yojimboguy

Myndex said:


> ... You might consider my posts in context before flaming and calling me a troll.
> ...


You might consider everyone else's posts in context before spouting your nonsensical pablum without demonstrating even the slightest awareness that a lot drivers have good reasons for declining rides.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Wow, this is quite a hostile forum.


yojimboguy said:


> You might consider everyone else's posts in context before spouting your nonsensical pablum without demonstrating even the slightest awareness that a lot drivers have good reasons for declining rides.


Mmmm, I was responding to the driver that was complaining about acceptance rates and declining rides 3 minutes away.

This is quite a hostile forum. Best of luck.


----------



## Rat

Myndex said:


> No, I'm a driver. I drive in Los Angeles, and honestly we don't have the problem you are describing.
> 
> I understand your point, I didn't realize that was such an issue for smaller markets.
> 
> If you look at my posts you'll see the exception I was talking about related to a driver who was canceling rides 3 minutes away, and I was describing how that was bad customer service.
> 
> It is an entirely different issue if the ride 20 miles away. Again, this is not an issue in socal.
> 
> You might consider my posts in context before flaming and calling me a troll.
> 
> Again, not sure what market you speak of. Here in LA the bonus isn't difficult to attain.


They don't even offer a bonus in my market. One time they offered a $10/hr guarantee, on a busy weekend. That clearly failed to attract drivers, so 2 weeks later they offered $20/hr guarantee. I bit on that one and got $360 in fares but got paid $940/$705 after Lyft's cut. They haven't offered it since.


----------



## Luber4.9

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I will not pick up a lyft passenger with a sub 4.8 rating. It is a guaranteed shit show.


So, so true. Sadly.


----------



## Rat

Myndex said:


> Wow, this is quite a hostile forum.
> 
> Mmmm, I was responding to the driver that was complaining about acceptance rates and declining rides 3 minutes away.
> 
> This is quite a hostile forum. Best of luck.


Nobody said anything about 3 minutes away


----------



## DrivingForYou

Rat said:


> Nobody said anything about 3 minutes away


You're right there I re read the first post, and he said 5 minutes not 3.

Wow. Seriously? That's absurdly whiny.



Rat said:


> They don't even offer a bonus in my market. One time they offered a $10/hr guarantee, on a busy weekend. That clearly failed to attract drivers, so 2 weeks later they offered $20/hr guarantee. I bit on that one and got $360 in fares but got paid $940/$705 after Lyft's cut. They haven't offered it since.


Wow, that sounds like a bad market for the platform.

As I've stated in this thread, I'd think in markets like that Lyft should have an arrival fee, charging the customer - you can't have such low rates in markets that can't support enough drivers, seriously.

These things aren't an issue in a huge market like LA - I'd think lyft would adjust their pricing for these smaller markets


----------



## Rat

Myndex said:


> You're right there I re read the first post, and he said 5 minutes not 3.
> 
> Wow. Seriously? That's absurdly whiny.
> 
> Wow, that sounds like a bad market for the platform.
> 
> As I've stated in this thread, I'd think in markets like that Lyft should have an arrival fee, charging the customer - you can't have such low rates in markets that can't support enough drivers, seriously.
> 
> These things aren't an issue in a huge market like LA - I'd think lyft would adjust their pricing for these smaller markets


Correcting an error is whiney?
Lyft matches Uber's rate. Lyft has only been here 4-5 months. Their customer base hasn't grown much because drivers are not logging in or not accepting long distance pickups. When a couple drivers log in, a bunch more join them. When the crowd thins out, everyone logs out in mass because they don't want pings in the opposite side of town.


----------



## PickEmUp

Myndex said:


> Just like fedex created high expectations of service for low prices. It's called advancement.
> 
> There is a separate contract per ride, but also a general contract for working as a contractor. I'm very familiar with contract law due to my "normal" work. Lyft stipulates the terms of that contract. All I'm saying is they could change the contract terms and require a higher acceptance rate if they so desired.
> 
> I'm neither "optimistic" nor naive on the nature of the beast here. For instance I think Lyft's support system is worse than useless, the app is buggy and crashes a lot, and lacks features we need. But as jobs go, it's a great job at least in this market.


Lyft could require a higher acceptance rate? LOL! Lyft had been increasing market share but that trend is reversing since they are being exposed as not really caring about their drivers. What Lyft really needs to consider is that we, as drivers have these conversations with our passengers frequently. What are the top questions I get from pax? 1. How long have you been driving for Uber/Lyft? 2. Do you like it? 3. Do you also drive for Uber/Lyft? (whichever platform they are not using) 4. Which do you prefer? 5. Why do you prefer that platform?

The answers to questions 4 and 5 along with the conversation started by those answers, can influence the choice each rider makes. I have done it many times. The passengers listen to us because, as drivers, we are generally more knowledgeable about the ins and outs of both rideshare platforms. The net effect is that Lyft already takes a greater percentage and as Lyft reduces bonuses, they alienate more drivers. Those drivers in turn, express their preference to pax, with factual and impassioned conversation. No amount of marketing can overcome that personal interaction.

Anecdotal evidence: I had a passenger Saturday night who had always used Uber. He was using Lyft because they sent him big discounts on rides. During his 15 minute ride, we discussed the differences between Lyft and Uber at length. When I dropped him off, he stated his intention to go back to Uber, despite the temporary savings offered by Lyft.

For Lyft, it is about control. Controlling every aspect of the ride experience. But there is one major part they cannot control, the human interaction between driver and passenger. That interaction is far more powerful than marketing dollars, company policies, contracts and agreements.

So Myndex, please relay that information to your superiors at Lyft.


----------



## brianboru

Myndex said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


Hmmmm.......member since yesterday. Why do I think this is a Lyft employee?


----------



## UberLaLa

Lyft & Uber are talking about the 'delay' for passenger to get a driver. 15 seconds given to driver to Accept the ping...then passenger has to wait for a new driver to do the same. Oh the horror if passenger has to wait up to a full minuted to match with a car. lol



Myndex said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


Call a Cab


----------



## touberornottouber

Myndex said:


> The only time I've missed a request is due to a problem with the app (such as the conflict with a request on the app and SIRI or a phone call). I have a weekly 100% acceptance rate. You can too.


Yeah I can have a 100% acceptance rate too if:

1. I want to lose $5-$7 an hour on average (wasting 45 minutes to drive far away to get a $3 run leaves me less time for better runs)

2. I don't mind driving 20+ minutes to get a $3 ride which will cancel before I get there about 40% of the time and then if I do take them will have bout a 33% chance of having an upset rider who will blame me for the delay in picking them up and will possibly 1* me or report me even though I did nothing wrong and in fact tried to help them by driving such a long distance to get them.


----------



## TNCMinWage

Myndex said:


> The only time I've missed a request is due to a problem with the app (such as the conflict with a request on the app and SIRI or a phone call). I have a weekly 100% acceptance rate. You can too.


You are sad.



Myndex said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


I am making educating guesses on what rides make sense and choosing to accept them or not based on the information I have at my disposal. I drive in the suburbs where the average ping is 10 minutes away. If I accepted every ride (I even received a ping from 29 minutes away), I would be broke. Would you accept a ride from 29 minutes away you goof ball?


----------



## PickEmUp

TNCMinWage said:


> You are sad.
> 
> I am making educating guesses on what rides make sense and choosing to accept them or not based on the information I have at my disposal. I drive in the suburbs where the average ping is 10 minutes away. If I accepted every ride (I even received a ping from 29 minutes away), I would be broke. Would you accept a ride from 29 minutes away you goof ball?


No, just a Lyft corporate plant. Trying to make us believe it is the norm to accept 100% of ride requests while bending over and taking a Lyft in a most unfriendly way!


----------



## Luber4.9

Myndex said:


> Wow, that sounds like a bad market for the platform.


All of Lyft's markets are bad for drivers. Read this note from last night from a Lyft driver on his (or her) attempt to get the bonus: https://uberpeople.net/threads/now-i-know-power-driver-bonus-is-bs.191303/


----------



## TNCMinWage

Myndex said:


> You're right there I re read the first post, and he said 5 minutes not 3.
> 
> Wow. Seriously? That's absurdly whiny.
> 
> Wow, that sounds like a bad market for the platform.
> 
> As I've stated in this thread, I'd think in markets like that Lyft should have an arrival fee, charging the customer - you can't have such low rates in markets that can't support enough drivers, seriously.
> 
> These things aren't an issue in a huge market like LA - I'd think lyft would adjust their pricing for these smaller markets


You have no idea what you are talking about. Tell your Lyft bosses the following, and this will increase my acceptance rate from 10% to 90% over night, and no-one will ever lobby to see the destination again.

Pax is 8-10 mins away, 25% PT, $7 min fare
Pax is 11-13 mins away, 50% PT, $10 min fare
Pax is 14-18 mins away, 75% PT, $13 min fare
Pax is 19+ mins away, 125% PT, $15 min fare (in most markets this is STILL a discount on a taxi)


----------



## KMANDERSON

Myndex said:


> Wow, this is quite a hostile forum.
> 
> Mmmm, I was responding to the driver that was complaining about acceptance rates and declining rides 3 minutes away.
> 
> This is quite a hostile forum. Best of luck.


Welcome to uber people net.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Rat said:


> Correcting an error is whiney?
> Lyft matches Uber's rate.


No not you, the original complaint about 5 minutes is whiny.



TNCMinWage said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about. Tell your Lyft bosses the following, and this will increase my acceptance rate from 10% to 90% over night, and no-one will ever lobby to see the destination again.
> 
> Pax is 8-10 mins away, 25% PT, $7 min fare
> Pax is 11-13 mins away, 50% PT, $10 min fare
> Pax is 14-18 mins away, 75% PT, $13 min fare
> Pax is 19+ mins away, 125% PT, $15 min fare (in most markets this is STILL a discount on a taxi)


I think those rates are a great idea.

I don't work for Lyft. I'm an independent driver in LA, WHERE WE DONT HAVE THESE PROBLEMS..

My earlier interaction with this topic on this forum was during my "shift" and done in my cellphone, and I didn't read fully all the posts. I mainly entered the thread discussing the FIRST post in this thread where the driver was complaining about acceptance while rejecting rides that were a mere 5 minutes away. His assertions are absurd and counter to good customer service.

Obviously, some markets have a greater problem I was not aware of relating to requests that are very far away. I am being criticized and called a shill because I didn't immediately recognize the greater problem. Oh well.

....and for the record, my acceptance rate slipped to 99% this week due to that freeway request problem.


----------



## PickEmUp

Myndex said:


> No not you, the original complaint about 5 minutes is whiny.
> 
> I think those rates are a great idea.
> 
> I don't work for Lyft. I'm an independent driver in LA, WHERE WE DONT HAVE THESE PROBLEMS..
> 
> My earlier interaction with this topic on this forum was during my "shift" and done in my cellphone, and I didn't read fully all the posts. I mainly entered the thread discussing the FIRST post in this thread where the driver was complaining about acceptance while rejecting rides that were a mere 5 minutes away. His assertions are absurd and counter to good customer service.
> 
> Obviously, some markets have a greater problem I was not aware of relating to requests that are very far away. I am being criticized and called a shill because I didn't immediately recognize the greater problem. Oh well.
> 
> ....and for the record, my acceptance rate slipped to 99% this week due to that freeway request problem.


Apparently neither of you read or comprehended the original post. The 5 and 10 minute rides were used as an example to illustrate how the pax sees no difference between declining a ping or being offline. It could be 15 and 20 minutes or 30 and 35 minutes.



Myndex said:


> No not you, the original complaint about 5 minutes is whiny.
> 
> I think those rates are a great idea.
> 
> I don't work for Lyft. I'm an independent driver in LA, WHERE WE DONT HAVE THESE PROBLEMS..
> 
> My earlier interaction with this topic on this forum was during my "shift" and done in my cellphone, and I didn't read fully all the posts. I mainly entered the thread discussing the FIRST post in this thread where the driver was complaining about acceptance while rejecting rides that were a mere 5 minutes away. His assertions are absurd and counter to good customer service.
> 
> Obviously, some markets have a greater problem I was not aware of relating to requests that are very far away. I am being criticized and called a shill because I didn't immediately recognize the greater problem. Oh well.
> 
> ....and for the record, my acceptance rate slipped to 99% this week due to that freeway request problem.


I call BS on the 99% accept rate. "This week" started today (Monday) with Lyft. So you did 100 Lyft rides today? ROFL how dumb do you Lyft trolls think we are?


----------



## DrivingForYou

PickEmUp said:


> Apparently neither of you read or comprehended the original post. The 5 and 10 minute rides were used as an example to illustrate how the pax sees no difference between declining a ping or being offline. It could be 15 and 20 minutes or 30 and 35 minutes.
> 
> I call BS on the 99% accept rate. "This week" started today (Monday) with Lyft. So you did 100 Lyft rides today? ROFL how dumb do you Lyft trolls think we are?


For the week ending YESTERDAY my acceptance rate slipped to 99%. Damn you guys are literal here. oh well.

I did no rides today at all as I was on set filming a show (I'm an actor, Lyft is my "day gig").


----------



## PickEmUp

Myndex said:


> For the week ending YESTERDAY my acceptance rate slipped to 99%. Damn you guys are literal here. oh well.
> 
> I did no rides today at all as I was on set filming a show (I'm an actor, Lyft is my "day gig").


LOL! You're an actor alright. Acting like a Lyft driver in this forum. And not doing a very good job of it!


----------



## DrivingForYou

PickEmUp said:


> LOL! You're an actor alright. Acting like a Lyft driver in this forum. And not doing a very good job of it!


Whatever.


----------



## TNCMinWage

PickEmUp said:


> Apparently neither of you read or comprehended the original post. The 5 and 10 minute rides were used as an example to illustrate how the pax sees no difference between declining a ping or being offline. It could be 15 and 20 minutes or 30 and 35 minutes.
> 
> I call BS on the 99% accept rate. "This week" started today (Monday) with Lyft. So you did 100 Lyft rides today? ROFL how dumb do you Lyft trolls think we are?


I'm not sure why you are giving me a hard time, I just had a recommendation on how to over compensate for long pings. I will say that what you wrote is not true. If you are online pax "sees" you as 5 mins away, if you decline ping then all of a sudden they get someone who is 15 mins away that accepted the ride. If you were offline, they would only see someone that is 15 mins away, and wouldn't have had their hopes up that someone was only 5. It happens all the time. I could care less that it occurs because commonly I am the guy not accepting the ping in this scenario, but I'm just making the point that you aren't entirely correct.


----------



## PickEmUp

TNCMinWage said:


> I'm not sure why you are giving me a hard time, I just had a recommendation on how to over compensate for long pings. I will say that what you wrote is not true. If you are online pax "sees" you as 5 mins away, if you decline ping then all of a sudden they get someone who is 15 mins away that accepted the ride. If you were offline, they would only see someone that is 15 mins away, and wouldn't have had their hopes up that someone was only 5. It happens all the time. I could care less that it occurs because commonly I am the guy not accepting the ping in this scenario, but I'm just making the point that you aren't entirely correct.


I appreciate your suggestion and that would be helpful to us drivers. A big part of the time difference a pax sees from what the app initially says to when the ride arrives, is the ghost cars both Lyft and Uber insert into their app. Those imaginary cars are there to make pax think the platform has rides available quickly and keep the pax from thinking about using the other app.

My comment was in regard to whining about 5 minute pings, when in fact I was just using 5 and 10 minutes as arbitrary times to illustrate a point.


----------



## TNCMinWage

PickEmUp said:


> I appreciate your suggestion and that would be helpful to us drivers. A big part of the time difference a pax sees from what the app initially says to when the ride arrives, is the ghost cars both Lyft and Uber insert into their app. Those imaginary cars are there to make pax think the platform has rides available quickly and keep the pax from thinking about using the other app.
> 
> My comment was in regard to whining about 5 minute pings, when in fact I was just using 5 and 10 minutes as arbitrary times to illustrate a point.


How do you know there are ghost cars there?


----------



## PickEmUp

TNCMinWage said:


> How do you know there are ghost cars there?


Common sense viewing and using the app as a pax.


----------



## TNCMinWage

PickEmUp said:


> Common sense viewing and using the app as a pax.


Please elaborate.

Using the app as a pax? How do you know the supposed "ghost driver" wasn't a drive that didn't accept your ping? What do you mean by common sense viewing?


----------



## touberornottouber

TNCMinWage said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about. Tell your Lyft bosses the following, and this will increase my acceptance rate from 10% to 90% over night, and no-one will ever lobby to see the destination again.
> 
> Pax is 8-10 mins away, 25% PT, $7 min fare
> Pax is 11-13 mins away, 50% PT, $10 min fare
> Pax is 14-18 mins away, 75% PT, $13 min fare
> Pax is 19+ mins away, 125% PT, $15 min fare (in most markets this is STILL a discount on a taxi)


Hell, I'd even settle for Lyft totally waiving their commission and giving the driver 100% of the fare if the rider is over 5 miles or 15 minutes away. If they won't do that then that is their own damn fault. It's not just about the money but it is also about respect. Want me to take a money losing ride? Well then Lyft/Uber shouldn't be profiting on it either. Lyft wants us to be "team players". Well they need to lose a bit too in this case then.


----------



## TNCMinWage

touberornottouber said:


> Hell, I'd even settle for Lyft totally waiving their commission and giving the driver 100% of the fare if the rider is over 5 miles or 15 minutes away. If they won't do that then that is their own damn fault. It's not just about the money but it is also about respect. Want me to take a money losing ride? Well then Lyft/Uber shouldn't be profiting on it either. Lyft wants us to be "team players". Well they need to lose a bit too in this case then.


Agreed. I've been sending a LOT of emails to Lyft about this lately, and hopefully everyone else will too. Keep hammering away at them. Maybe get the message to their little "driver council" or whatever it is they claim to have. Whichever TNC paves the way with a valid solution to making long distance pings profitable and acceptable for us, more drivers will be loyal to them. And like you eluded to, they and us will make more money on those fares vs. making nothing at all on them.


----------



## empresstabitha

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


I take request that are worthy of my time. Also if you're rating is too low I don't take your request because it's shows your not a good passenger


----------



## WaveRunner1

Not that either Lyft or Uber have or will turn a profit, they should be non-profit companies. There is simply too much struggle between drivers and rideshare apps trying to earn profits and that is creating serious strain on everyone. It's a constant tug of war where the drivers usually get shat on and creates resentment.


----------



## Trump Economics

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


And this sounds like commentary coming from a passenger.

Pick-up times are always exaggerated, and it goes both ways. Lyft tells YOU it will only be a minute or two in order to manipulate you into fulfilling the ride request. Likewise, it shows the driver a pick-up time of 3 minutes, when it can easily be 6 minutes -- especially in big cities with...umm...traffic.

And finally, it's universally recognized that multiple drivers are pinged simultaneously, while the average cancellation that appears on the driver's end isn't because of a legitimate cancellation, but because Lyft found a driver with a better algorithmic match.

Think you get the closest driver? Think again.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/proof-that-passengers-are-not-matched-with-the-closest-driver-earnings-suppressed.165815/


----------



## REX HAVOC

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 146115
> 
> 
> How does not accepting a request create delays? Let's say I am five minutes away and driver B is ten minutes away. If I don't accept the request, it goes to driver B. If I am offline, the request goes to driver B. The passenger doesn't see any delay or any difference.
> 
> Bad impression of "the community?" The passenger never sees my name or knows anything about me, so I must not be part of "the community."
> 
> This message from Lyft is about control. Lyft wants us to accept every crappy request because they don't have enough drivers or pax. Here is a tip for you Lyft. It is called cause and effect. I maintained at least 90% acceptance rate for several months and you paid me a 20% bonus. This week, you changed the bonus structure and made it nearly impossible to earn the same dollar amount in bonuses. This week, my acceptance rate dropped below 60% as my priorities changed. Cause = change in bonus structure. Effect = drop in acceptance rate. Actions have consequences.


Well of course they want you to get every request. It doesn't mean it gonna happen.


----------



## JayAre

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


We are accepting requests, just the ones are not 30+ minutes away or maybe greater than 7 minutes away if you are me. Each person (driver) individually determines what they see fit for their small business. If you want reliability schedule a ride or call/hire a private driver or .

Nuff said, about non-sense. By the way, you aren't my boss and neither is Uber/Lyft/Juno/Gett... They all take advantage of newbie drivers and I was one at one point, now the tables have turned. If you don't like the service move on.


----------



## Spotscat

Please allow me to use another transportation provider as a model of what Uber & Lyft could, and should, be. I apologize for the length of this post.

In the trucking industry, there are two kinds of drivers - company employees, and owner/operators. For the purposes of this discussion, we will presume owner/operators to be leased on to a trucking company and operating under the company's ICC authority.

Company drivers have no say in the loads they haul. They go where the company says to go, pickups and deliveries both. It is in the best interest of the company to send the closest available driver (employee) to pickup the next available load - because the driver is paid for all miles driven, both empty and loaded. The company works to minimize the empty miles driven to pickup a load (aka: deadhead) because this is an expense that comes out of the revenue they receive for hauling the load.

Owner/operators operate under a slightly different set of rules. First, according to law, they are free to accept or decline any load offered, regardless of whether or not they are the closest unit available. Among the many reasons for refusing to accept a load, the two most common are -
1) - The load doesn't pay enough.
2) - The load goes someplace they don't want to go.

Second, owner/operators are told the parameters of a load before they are dispatched on it. They know where the load picks up, where the load is going, what the load is, what it pays, when the pickup and delivery appointments are, and more. Based upon this knowledge, they are then free to accept or decline any particular load, without fear of reprisal from the company they are leased on to.

Most trucking companies will pay their owner/operators for empty (deadhead) miles, but this is usually a significantly lower rate per mile than what they are paid after they are loaded. This rate per empty mile is usually enough to cover the cost per mile to operate the truck and little more - they don't make money running empty.

Uber & Lyft are trying to act as if all their drivers are a combination of both company employees and owner/operators. They expect the driver to accept every load offered with no exceptions, but then also expect the driver to blindly accept the cost of the empty (deadhead) miles as a part of doing business with them, as well as any and all other costs - fuel, maintenance, licensing, taxes, etc. The driver isn't told the destination of the ride request, s/he is expected to just go there and haul the passengers anywhere they desire, despite any reason(s) the driver may have for not wanting to do so - final destination and empty miles, again being the most common reasons.

How do Uber & Lyft fix this situation? Easy! Either --

A) - Inform the driver of all the parameters of a ride request (pickup point, destination, total miles to and from, passenger rating, and more) and allow them to accept or decline any given ride request without fear of reprisal.
Or,
B) - Pay the driver for all miles driven - not only the miles from the pickup point to the destination, but also the aforementioned deadhead miles.

If the companies want to send a driver 10 miles to pickup a ride, either pay them the empty miles, or allow them to refuse the ride.

This would now give Uber & Lyft a vested interest in minimizing the deadhead miles a driver has to go. If they have to pay a driver for all miles driven - both empty and loaded - they are going to insure that the closest available driver accepts the ride request. The farther they have to send a driver to pickup a passenger, the more they pay the driver and the more it eats into their profit.

Allowing drivers to refuse loads would then make every load subject to negotiations with the riders - "If you wait 20 minutes we can have a driver there then, or if you pay "X" more, we can have one there sooner."

The above is how trucking companies operate. If a load of cargo is going from Corpus Christi to Missoula, Montana, one of the factors the companies look at is not only how far they will have to deadhead to get the load, but what is the freight like at the other end. If there is no freight to be had in Missoula, the company looks at how far they will have to send the truck to get the next load after delivery. If these miles are too many and the company isn't making what it considers to be a reasonable profit, then either the shipper will ante up more money and raise the rate, or else the freight sits until someone is willing to haul it for the amount offered.

In my particular market, the rides that make me cringe are airport pickups. The Columbia Regional Airport is about 10 miles from downtown Columbia. If I'm lucky, the passengers are going back to Columbia. If I'm not, they're going to Jefferson City, about another 20 miles south.

A trip from Columbia to the airport and back is about 20 miles total - 10 empty and 10 loaded. A trip from Columbia to the airport and to Jefferson City is about 60 miles total - 10 empty from Columbia to the airport, 20 loaded to Jeff City, and 30 empty from Jeff City back to Columbia. I make more money on the Jefferson City trips, but my profit is smaller because of all the empty miles.

As before - either allow drivers to pick and choose what rides they will and won't perform, or pay the drivers for all miles driven.


----------



## Kalee

DrivingForYou said:


> TO ADD: reading the thread I see a number of instances where lyft probably needs to change policy in some smaller markets. Obviously in a small market where rides are quite distant, an "arrival fee" might warranted. Such a fee charged to the customer would solve the issue and make both lyft and drivers more money.


Nope
The only fair way to handle this is to charge the customer from the second they order a ride to the time they arrive at their destination.
This is the ONLY way to fairly compensate the driver.
Drivers would accept every ride request that is 25 minutes away if they are compensated from the point that the request is accepted.
And customers that live in obscure locations would be happy to pay for reliable service when they live further out.


----------



## Adieu

DrivingForYou said:


> No, I'm a driver. I drive in Los Angeles, and honestly we don't have the problem you are describing.
> 
> I understand your point, I didn't realize that was such an issue for smaller markets.
> 
> ...
> 
> It is an entirely different issue if the ride 20 miles away. Again, this is not an issue in socal.
> 
> You might consider my posts in context before flaming and calling me a troll.


Ive gotten ***44 MINUTES AWAY*** lyft plus calls while sitting smack in the middle of +650% 2am bar surge all the way across the county... in BOTH oc & la county

...ive also gotten LyftLine LOS ANGELES requests from South Central ----- while IN ANAHEIM/DISNEY AREA (middle of one county pinging middle of the NEXT county, for a then-cheaper ride option NOT even available in the county pinged)...This during massive rush hour surge and PT%.



DrivingForYou said:


> Again, not sure what market you speak of. Here in LA the bonus isn't difficult to attain.


Yup yup getoutofmycar does it pretty easily

Its simple really..... getoutofmycar just eats thru a month's subscription prescription of Dexedrine (that's pure pharmaceutical amps, in case you didnt know), drives his essentially-stolen Civic for ~ 2x 1700mi in 10 days or so, 1* ~~ALL~~ his pax to get ping priority.... and hits the bonus for 2 weeks.

Then he goes on a refreshing 20-day chemical vacation of the downer kind, refills next month's script, and does it again.

.....except most of us dont have pharmaceutical grade amphetamines or a "free" car we jacked from uber xchange and now hide from the repo man.... hence we need vehicle expense money. And somewhat more than 3 hours of REM *per week*, also preferably NOT while cruise controlling 87mph on OC interstates w/ pax in car...


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

And when the RX gets pulled for too many refills, no to panic. Simply swing thru a nearby bArrio (it's usually closer than those long pickup lyft passenger pings) and get yourself some of that 95% pure Sinaloa super dope! 

Now if I could just find a way to not be so jerky while my lip is shivering and my right eyelid is twitching. Getoutofmycar any countermeasure pharmacuteculs you recommend for the amp side effects? Perhaps 2 SOMA's? LOL


----------



## Fubernuber

If the 4 letter word wage depressers dont like us to miss requests then they should do the following
1. Show destination
2. Ping multiple drivers at the same time if they are all the same time away and waiting same time
3. Pay travel time/miles to pickup
4. Show exact location of passenger like the old circle ping
5. Show riders tipping %
6. Show riders rating % (how it rates drivrs)
7. Show riders age on platform
8. Show estimated fare upfront
9. Show how much time and how many stops in fare
10. Show if its a wait and return trip
11. Show age of rider
12. Show riders political inclination (this alone will cause me to go elevate my single digit accept rate)
13. #1 would suffice


----------



## SMOTY

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


Dude I'm pretty sure you can wait 10 min. Plus by the time I get there in ordinary fashion you still won't be ready and so you're going to make me wait another 5 min. Calm your horses down. "As a passenger I hate seeing wait time 3 min then I get 10" shut up I'm still providing the best service. I'll do what I need to do and you just sit back and wait 10 min for me!


----------



## old geezer

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


Yesterday I got a ping from 20 minutes away. I drive in the city of Portland Maine. So you want me to drive to Saco and get a minimum ride for 3 bucks then drive back to Portland. That is ridiculous I am losing money if i do that.It's not realistic


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Fubernuber said:


> If the 4 letter word wage depressers dont like us to miss requests then they should do the following
> 1. Show destination
> 2. Ping multiple drivers at the same time if they are all the same time away and waiting same time
> 3. Pay travel time/miles to pickup
> 4. Show exact location of passenger like the old circle ping
> 5. Show riders tipping %
> 6. Show riders rating % (how it rates drivrs)
> 7. Show riders age on platform
> 8. Show estimated fare upfront
> 9. Show how much time and how many stops in fare
> 10. Show if its a wait and return trip
> 11. Show age of rider
> 12. Show riders political inclination (this alone will cause me to go elevate my single digit accept rate)
> 13. #1 would suffice


14. Show number of rides passenger has taken


----------



## roadman

Lyft spam so much garbage.


----------



## BOAZ 54

I have a 100% pick up rate plus bonuses.. but the only time that I miss not picking up anybody is going to the restroom, stuck in traffic or there's an accident in front of me.. especially around school time when you have school buses picking up children, or just traffic can't get to you as quickly as I can, other than that it's a good day .. just a thought


----------



## AuntyUber

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 146115
> 
> 
> How does not accepting a request create delays? Let's say I am five minutes away and driver B is ten minutes away. If I don't accept the request, it goes to driver B. If I am offline, the request goes to driver B. The passenger doesn't see any delay or any difference.
> 
> Bad impression of "the community?" The passenger never sees my name or knows anything about me, so I must not be part of "the community."
> 
> This message from Lyft is about control. Lyft wants us to accept every crappy request because they don't have enough drivers or pax. Here is a tip for you Lyft. It is called cause and effect. I maintained at least 90% acceptance rate for several months and you paid me a 20% bonus. This week, you changed the bonus structure and made it nearly impossible to earn the same dollar amount in bonuses. This week, my acceptance rate dropped below 60% as my priorities changed. Cause = change in bonus structure. Effect = drop in acceptance rate. Actions have consequences.


I received the same email from uber when one week I was at 55%


----------



## PickEmUp

Spotscat said:


> Please allow me to use another transportation provider as a model of what Uber & Lyft could, and should, be. I apologize for the length of this post.
> 
> In the trucking industry, there are two kinds of drivers - company employees, and owner/operators. For the purposes of this discussion, we will presume owner/operators to be leased on to a trucking company and operating under the company's ICC authority.
> 
> Company drivers have no say in the loads they haul. They go where the company says to go, pickups and deliveries both. It is in the best interest of the company to send the closest available driver (employee) to pickup the next available load - because the driver is paid for all miles driven, both empty and loaded. The company works to minimize the empty miles driven to pickup a load (aka: deadhead) because this is an expense that comes out of the revenue they receive for hauling the load.
> 
> Owner/operators operate under a slightly different set of rules. First, according to law, they are free to accept or decline any load offered, regardless of whether or not they are the closest unit available. Among the many reasons for refusing to accept a load, the two most common are -
> 1) - The load doesn't pay enough.
> 2) - The load goes someplace they don't want to go.
> 
> Second, owner/operators are told the parameters of a load before they are dispatched on it. They know where the load picks up, where the load is going, what the load is, what it pays, when the pickup and delivery appointments are, and more. Based upon this knowledge, they are then free to accept or decline any particular load, without fear of reprisal from the company they are leased on to.
> 
> Most trucking companies will pay their owner/operators for empty (deadhead) miles, but this is usually a significantly lower rate per mile than what they are paid after they are loaded. This rate per empty mile is usually enough to cover the cost per mile to operate the truck and little more - they don't make money running empty.
> 
> Uber & Lyft are trying to act as if all their drivers are a combination of both company employees and owner/operators. They expect the driver to accept every load offered with no exceptions, but then also expect the driver to blindly accept the cost of the empty (deadhead) miles as a part of doing business with them, as well as any and all other costs - fuel, maintenance, licensing, taxes, etc. The driver isn't told the destination of the ride request, s/he is expected to just go there and haul the passengers anywhere they desire, despite any reason(s) the driver may have for not wanting to do so - final destination and empty miles, again being the most common reasons.
> 
> How do Uber & Lyft fix this situation? Easy! Either --
> 
> A) - Inform the driver of all the parameters of a ride request (pickup point, destination, total miles to and from, passenger rating, and more) and allow them to accept or decline any given ride request without fear of reprisal.
> Or,
> B) - Pay the driver for all miles driven - not only the miles from the pickup point to the destination, but also the aforementioned deadhead miles.
> 
> If the companies want to send a driver 10 miles to pickup a ride, either pay them the empty miles, or allow them to refuse the ride.
> 
> This would now give Uber & Lyft a vested interest in minimizing the deadhead miles a driver has to go. If they have to pay a driver for all miles driven - both empty and loaded - they are going to insure that the closest available driver accepts the ride request. The farther they have to send a driver to pickup a passenger, the more they pay the driver and the more it eats into their profit.
> 
> Allowing drivers to refuse loads would then make every load subject to negotiations with the riders - "If you wait 20 minutes we can have a driver there then, or if you pay "X" more, we can have one there sooner."
> 
> The above is how trucking companies operate. If a load of cargo is going from Corpus Christi to Missoula, Montana, one of the factors the companies look at is not only how far they will have to deadhead to get the load, but what is the freight like at the other end. If there is no freight to be had in Missoula, the company looks at how far they will have to send the truck to get the next load after delivery. If these miles are too many and the company isn't making what it considers to be a reasonable profit, then either the shipper will ante up more money and raise the rate, or else the freight sits until someone is willing to haul it for the amount offered.
> 
> In my particular market, the rides that make me cringe are airport pickups. The Columbia Regional Airport is about 10 miles from downtown Columbia. If I'm lucky, the passengers are going back to Columbia. If I'm not, they're going to Jefferson City, about another 20 miles south.
> 
> A trip from Columbia to the airport and back is about 20 miles total - 10 empty and 10 loaded. A trip from Columbia to the airport and to Jefferson City is about 60 miles total - 10 empty from Columbia to the airport, 20 loaded to Jeff City, and 30 empty from Jeff City back to Columbia. I make more money on the Jefferson City trips, but my profit is smaller because of all the empty miles.
> 
> As before - either allow drivers to pick and choose what rides they will and won't perform, or pay the drivers for all miles driven.


Your concept is valid. Unloaded miles could be compensated by paying us a reduced rate for mileage to the pax. That is a similar effect to something proposed earlier in this thread regarding flat fees for distance to pax.

I am at 93% for this week (Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday) and still getting the notification on my screen with every ping.


----------



## RealCheetahz

Good Lord, my head is about to explode reading all those pages of negatives. It's your business as a IC, do what u dam well please. But be warned both Lyft and Uber will continue to refine their apps and they won't have to tell you that you need a 90% acceptance rate, you just won't get many pings sitting in a 650% surge area( oh and the times I have accepted pings outside surge areas, I get that surge price I was sitting in atm)

It's that simple really. Just like those of you who don't go out past 10 minutes, Lyft and Uber will pick up on that and eventually not feed you good runs. It works both ways, just because they hired you as an IC, doesn't mean they have to use you all the time when you are online. 

I've have declined 1 job in all my 244 rides as a Lyft driver, and I will continue to accept all rides that come my way. I don't give a damn if you think I'm a newbie, far from it. I've been doing the IC bit on and off for 20 years and using my own cars, no where near a noob at costs and whatnot. You assume a whole lot not knowing the destination before acceoting a ping ourside of your 10 minute rule. Good Day.


----------



## PickEmUp

RealCheetahz said:


> Good Lord, my head is about to explode reading all those pages of negatives. It's your business as a IC, do what u dam well please. But be warned both Lyft and Uber will continue to refine their apps and they won't have to tell you that you need a 90% acceptance rate, you just won't get many pings sitting in a 650% surge area( oh and the times I have accepted pings outside surge areas, I get that surge price I was sitting in atm)
> 
> It's that simple really. Just like those of you who don't go out past 10 minutes, Lyft and Uber will pick up on that and eventually not feed you good runs. It works both ways, just because they hired you as an IC, doesn't mean they have to use you all the time when you are online.
> 
> I've have declined 1 job in all my 244 rides as a Lyft driver, and I will continue to accept all rides that come my way. I don't give a damn if you think I'm a newbie, far from it. I've been doing the IC bit on and off for 20 years and using my own cars, no where near a noob at costs and whatnot. You assume a whole lot not knowing the destination before acceoting a ping ourside of your 10 minute rule. Good Day.


Keep lapping up that Lyft logic. Actual numbers don't support it as a business model for an IC. If you drive 20 minutes to pick up a pax, wait 5 minutes, drive them 5 minutes away and then drive 20 minutes to your next pax, you have spent 50 minutes to earn $2.62 which is not going to pay your actual expenses. But I am thankful for all the drivers who take those pings, enabling me to actually make a profit!


----------



## Steve appleby

that is why i quit driving for lyft. I have sent lyft a letter on this very subject. some of their policies are just stupid and unrealistic. even the driver bonuses are unrealistic in my opinion. my account got suspended for 30 mins for cancelling too many rides.


----------



## hulksmash

RealCheetahz said:


> Good Lord, my head is about to explode reading all those pages of negatives. It's your business as a IC, do what u dam well please. But be warned both Lyft and Uber will continue to refine their apps and they won't have to tell you that you need a 90% acceptance rate, you just won't get many pings sitting in a 650% surge area( oh and the times I have accepted pings outside surge areas, I get that surge price I was sitting in atm)
> 
> It's that simple really. Just like those of you who don't go out past 10 minutes, Lyft and Uber will pick up on that and eventually not feed you good runs. It works both ways, just because they hired you as an IC, doesn't mean they have to use you all the time when you are online.
> 
> I've have declined 1 job in all my 244 rides as a Lyft driver, and I will continue to accept all rides that come my way. I don't give a damn if you think I'm a newbie, far from it. I've been doing the IC bit on and off for 20 years and using my own cars, no where near a noob at costs and whatnot. You assume a whole lot not knowing the destination before acceoting a ping ourside of your 10 minute rule. Good Day.


Uber and Lyft are not traditional taxi companies that have a dispatcher rewarding you with good runs in exchange for taking crap ones. I have sat in high surge zones and have fought off base rate rides from several miles away and gotten a surge ride a couple minutes away. I also watch ants take base rate or low surge rides right before the end of an event, only to see the surge rise minutes later. Uber and Lyft also tailor incentives based on your driving patterns. If they think you are willing to work for cheap, you get cheap offers.

There is no reward other than crap bonuses for having a high acceptance rate. It is a source of pride for many ants for whatever reason. In my market the biggest power bonus is $265 for 125 rides, with a 90% acceptance. That's only $2.17 per ride. By driving during peak hours and taking mostly surge/PT, I can easily beat the guarantee and average more than $2 extra per ride, and make the same total $ if not more doing less work. I don't call and ask for destinations, but I do find my spots and then hold out for higher rates. Ants who take any ride without regard to strategy or profitability make it harder for everyone to make good money. Hopefully with the end of the Xchange program, all the ants using rentals go away.


----------



## RealCheetahz

Look you have your view i have mine. Im not an ant by the way... LIKE I SAID IN LIKE SENTENCE TWO OF MY POST DO WHAT YOU DAMN PLEASE, with your business. I do what I damn PLEASE with mine. Lyft/Uber is not be all end all for me. Some of us working on bigger better things in the transport world. However Lyft/Uber give something you can't buy... and that is exposure to tons of ppl, who could very Potentially turn into to private clients. But I'm glad you guys have the world figured out.. so let the rest of us go conquer the Universe. 

And the chip some of you have does flow through you to Paxes if you think so or not. Peace


----------



## DasWalross

Yeah, like I am going to accept this one!


----------



## Friendly Jack

DrivingForYou said:


> The one time I recently cancelled a request, it was line, and the ping came after I passed the freeway off ramp, and the next ramp wasn't for a couple miles, and due to traffic it would have taken over 30 minutes and 10 miles to get back to the request, and I knew if I tried it would likely be cancelled by the rider, and they'd be able to get a new ride much faster. Cancelling myself allowed me to continue to LAX unhindered. I have that situation maybe once or twice a month, and in that case it's good customer service to cancel so they can get a faster pickup. But this is a problem with the Lyft system, sending requests to drivers on the freeway without enough time to get the off ramp.


So, DrivingForYou, since you have clearly and openly justified cancelling a request that "would have taken over 30 minutes and 10 miles to get back to the request", I can only assume that it would therefore likewise be quite acceptable for a driver to ignore any request that is similarly 30 minutes and/or 10 miles to reach the pickup location. This seems to disagree with your earlier comments berating and scolding drivers for not taking all requests that come their way. Or am I missing something? Lyft has sent me many, many requests that have exceeded these thresholds and have subsequently scolded me for not accepting them. Now, I assume that you will cite your "likely be cancelled by the rider" reasoning and that is the exact same reason I do not accept distant requests. More often than not they cancel when I am halfway there and I end up having to fight with Lyft about whether or not I deserve a cancellation fee and they usually refuse to pay. The bottom line to us driver contractors is that Lyft will never give primary consideration to driver profitability, only their own. Sadly, that's the truth.


----------



## SatMan

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


If it really pisses you off....TAKE A CAB!!!


----------



## hulksmash

The ones who take every ping are the same ones who stay logged in the entire shift. They stay logged in while eating or in the bathroom because they don't want to miss that ride for .67 per mile. And those that have expensive cars driving Pool and X are losing money and giving pax unrealistic expectations for the type of car to expect at these rates. This is the reason why we have such low rates


----------



## Friendly Jack

RealCheetahz said:


> I've have declined 1 job in all my 244 rides as a Lyft driver, and I will continue to accept all rides that come my way.


Good luck to you and thank you for doing this! Is there any chance that you can post your earnings summary each week so that all of us can see the economic benefits of accepting every request? Sincerely, I am not being critical. I am sure that many of us would like to see how this strategy pays off.


----------



## RealCheetahz

Friendly Jack said:


> Good luck to you and thank you for doing this! Is there any chance that you can post your earnings summary each week so that all of us can see the economic benefits of accepting every request? Sincerely, I am not being critical. I am sure that many of us would like to see how this strategy pays off.


No shame in the way I do it.


----------



## Trebor

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


As a passenger you can always take a taxi.

Why not accept requests? You will soon realize that requests from some places like grocery stores and fast food joints are going to be always be min. fares. Sure you dont make money unless your on a ride, but while your loading up groceries you could of had another ping come though #yoursuchanewbie


----------



## NYGUY

Wiseleo said:


> Simple solution: let drivers of multiple classes choose to set their class. Drivers who despise Line can't opt out.
> 
> I did not have the chance to login to Lyft last night in SF. My Uber XL-only profile kept me busy non-stop 7:30pm-4:00am with a continuous chain of XL rides (I only had a couple of short breaks toward the end). 19 trips, with one delivery when I forgot to turn that off in the app, and one discounted Pool ride at the end of the night for the second part of an XL trip after we dropped off some people midway.
> 
> I never skip Lyft Plus requests. I choose to not accept other requests, which reduces my acceptance rate artificially. Lyft can nag us all they want, but until they offer ability to select class of requests, they will be impacting the network with unrealistic expectations.
> 
> So... Lyft has a superior airport solution. Its algorithms are pretty good at stacking me with extra Plus rides. Now they just need to make it easier for drivers to accept only what they want.


How do you make an UBER XL only profile? I turn down 80% of calls as my car doesn't make sense to run X.


----------



## Jamesp1234

Trebor said:


> As a passenger you can always take a taxi.
> Why not accept requests? You will soon realize that requests from some places like grocery stores and fast food joints are going to be always be min. fares. Sure you dont make money unless your on a ride, but while your loading up groceries you could of had another ping come though #yoursuchanewbie


Fish places leave a lasting memory...
Learn to see if you can see the pax and how much stuff they have before you arrive! I've had 3 CARTS of stuff at a Walmart.
But then I've also had the pax at Home Depot with several sheets of plywood, 10+ 2x4 boards, a friend and a toilet. He wanted to strap the stuff to my cars roof.


----------



## mags2K

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 146115
> 
> 
> How does not accepting a request create delays? Let's say I am five minutes away and driver B is ten minutes away. If I don't accept the request, it goes to driver B. If I am offline, the request goes to driver B. The passenger doesn't see any delay or any difference.
> 
> Bad impression of "the community?" The passenger never sees my name or knows anything about me, so I must not be part of "the community."
> 
> This message from Lyft is about control. Lyft wants us to accept every crappy request because they don't have enough drivers or pax. Here is a tip for you Lyft. It is called cause and effect. I maintained at least 90% acceptance rate for several months and you paid me a 20% bonus. This week, you changed the bonus structure and made it nearly impossible to earn the same dollar amount in bonuses. This week, my acceptance rate dropped below 60% as my priorities changed. Cause = change in bonus structure. Effect = drop in acceptance rate.
> 
> Actions have consequences.


You are right. Lyft is a control freak. Lyft thinks the drivers are their designated slaves and should accept every ping even if the Pax is half hour away and going on a ride for a few blocks away.
Last night I was online and I received no pings for over half hour. And I decide to to go through a drive thru to pick up some snacks. Just as I was making the payment i get a ping. It was an alert on the lock screen as the phone screen had locked up by then. I unlocked n managed to touch the ping the very last second before it disappeared. The crapshoot app froze for a sec and didn't recognize my last second acceptance. Then I got the same shouting message pop-up.

It was a rough nite and I had to work late to make my below minimum wage earnings. At around 3 am I was 35 miles from home and I had the DF turned on while driving towards home. Now they send me a ping for a Line ride 24 mins away. I ignore and keep driving. Again I get shouted by Lyft at for low acceptance rates. The same ping comes back while im closer at 18 mins away.
This time I accept as I see that the pick up is in the same direction as my home. If I don't Lyft will ding my acceptance rates further and my Bonus. As I had expected it turned out to be a short $4 ride. So if you add up the pick up distance perhaps I got paid about 20 cents/mile. It sucks that some of us have to put up with this shit.


----------



## DirkDeadeye

I'd be, and I think everyone else would be more than happy to pick up every pax if we had an actual incentive to do so. Dead miles add up, and if you take every ping, you might do well, you might actually lose money. I mean it's that damn simple. Nobody using their own car, their own gas money and their own free time (since were not scheduled) is going to go negative just to tow the company line.

And it's downright offensive for lyft/uber to demand it, when they have absolutely nothing to lose. They never lose money on rides. They're basically a means of logistic to connect pax and driver, and offer a facade of liability. When they send nastygrams like this they either think we're stupid, by means of throwing away fares that would benefit us, or stupid to acknowledge some kind of personal responsibility to drive people around for free because they assume we can't do simple math and discern a particular trip will not make us money.

Incentives, hire us as employees, pay dead miles, or shut up, well just cherry pick to get ours. Since nothing is ever stopping you from getting yours.


----------



## UberAnt39

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


So you're a professional actor. What are you pretending to be today?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> People have no goddamn patience anymore. You can't wait 10 minutes for a car? Try calling a cab just a few years ago because they were the only alternative to being a responsible adult and owning a car or riding the bus with the rest of the dregs of society. People these days are simply unbelievable. Mommy and daddy gave me everything immediately as I asked and you are going to give me everything immediately to or I'm going to judge you and give you one star and have you fired. Mostly petulant children millennials. That or Uber spies and now Lyft spies on every forum everywhere on the interwebs.


I agree with everything here but need to add that it's not PAXs fault they have become hooked on the dirt cheap rides arriving faster than you can say 'dirt cheap rides'... it's by design, courtesy UberLyft and the tens of thousands of noob drivers every month who haven't enough experience to understand they are being exploited, nor AF given about it.


----------



## prop

I get a similar message and the question "Do you wish to stay online?" every time I don't accept a request on Lyft. Most of the time its when I get simultaneous requests from both Uber and Lyft so I go offline anyway, but other times it's me being picky and turning down a Line request. I bet if they broke down accept % to Regular Lyft and Line or UberX and UberPool they would notice drivers are picky about accepting the service level that they like better or makes us more money.

They should let us opt out of Pool or Line if we want instead of trying to send us requests we don't want.


----------



## tohunt4me

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 146115
> 
> 
> How does not accepting a request create delays? Let's say I am five minutes away and driver B is ten minutes away. If I don't accept the request, it goes to driver B. If I am offline, the request goes to driver B. The passenger doesn't see any delay or any difference.
> 
> Bad impression of "the community?" The passenger never sees my name or knows anything about me, so I must not be part of "the community."
> 
> This message from Lyft is about control. Lyft wants us to accept every crappy request because they don't have enough drivers or pax. Here is a tip for you Lyft. It is called cause and effect. I maintained at least 90% acceptance rate for several months and you paid me a 20% bonus. This week, you changed the bonus structure and made it nearly impossible to earn the same dollar amount in bonuses. This week, my acceptance rate dropped below 60% as my priorities changed. Cause = change in bonus structure. Effect = drop in acceptance rate. Actions have consequences.


You aren't acting like an " EMPLOYEE" !


----------



## KellyC

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


I reserve the right to decline a request when the rider is too far away from me. Sue me.


----------



## elronaldo

'missed more requests than the typical driver'

The 'typical driver' gets dozens of these nastygrams.

I got put on a Lyft time out twice for 'too many cancellations' - once for 30 minutes and once for an hour; could not go online to drive. Sent the support desk msg asking if it was OK to cancel because mom wanted to bring an infant with no car seat (against the law in CA) or if I should give a solo 12 year old a ride - messaged them many times asking for an answer on those 2 pickups and they never gave an answer - just feelgood-happytalk that they were 'listening to drivers' it became obvious that they DO want the revenue from these trips.


----------



## Jennyma

RealCheetahz said:


> Look you have your view i have mine. Im not an ant by the way... LIKE I SAID IN LIKE SENTENCE TWO OF MY POST DO WHAT YOU DAMN PLEASE, with your business. I do what I damn PLEASE with mine. Lyft/Uber is not be all end all for me. Some of us working on bigger better things in the transport world. However Lyft/Uber give something you can't buy... and that is exposure to tons of ppl, who could very Potentially turn into to private clients. But I'm glad you guys have the world figured out.. so let the rest of us go conquer the Universe.
> 
> And the chip some of you have does flow through you to Paxes if you think so or not. Peace


That is terrific if you are using Lyft to network into bigger and better things. Then sure you want to accept all pings. Some of us just do it for a side hustle and some it's their full time work. So like you say, everyone as an IC has the right to drive whoever they want. Very different outlook and reasonings than others who accept every ride.



brianboru said:


> Hmmmm.......member since yesterday. Why do I think this is a Lyft employee?


That sounds right to me.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 146115
> 
> 
> How does not accepting a request create delays? Let's say I am five minutes away and driver B is ten minutes away. If I don't accept the request, it goes to driver B. If I am offline, the request goes to driver B. The passenger doesn't see any delay or any difference.
> 
> Bad impression of "the community?" The passenger never sees my name or knows anything about me, so I must not be part of "the community."
> 
> This message from Lyft is about control. Lyft wants us to accept every crappy request because they don't have enough drivers or pax. Here is a tip for you Lyft. It is called cause and effect. I maintained at least 90% acceptance rate for several months and you paid me a 20% bonus. This week, you changed the bonus structure and made it nearly impossible to earn the same dollar amount in bonuses. This week, my acceptance rate dropped below 60% as my priorities changed. Cause = change in bonus structure. Effect = drop in acceptance rate. Actions have consequences.


Both uber and lyft has and will always try to get this "acceptance" thing going because, each and every time you skip a request or the matchmaker servers send requests, it takes processing power to search for the next target, this also ruins algorithms they create to keep control over the driver (how much you make, internal psychological testing, service animal setups, etc etc).

Why else would they ***** about it, if it didn't benefit them in some other way? I mean besides the fact they want pick ups to be almost instant (for what reason? No idea, We are 100 times faster than a cab and we still had time to go pick up a coffee on the way. They have thousands of drivers everywhere.


----------



## Buckpasser

This is why LYFT is #2 and Uber is # 1 Mr. Pink Moustache


----------



## rembrandt

Buckpasser said:


> This is why LYFT is #2 and Uber is # 1 Mr. Pink Moustache


Lyft is #2 aka the scavenger. By the way , there is no #3 yet.


----------



## Rat

DrivingForYou said:


> Actually, that SHOULD be the assumption from the customers point of view.
> 
> AFAIC if a driver is not accepting requests they should get a time out. If you want to work on the platform, then accept rides. Pretty simple to understand this concept. At the moment, the only "penalty" is lack of bonus.


Since there is no bonus offered in my market, there is no penalty. A timeout is meaningless as there rides are so few and far between. Lyft can't afford to take any drivers off line here because there seldom more than 10 online anyway, and they're all on the Uber platform too


----------



## Golfer48625

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 146115
> 
> 
> How does not accepting a request create delays? Let's say I am five minutes away and driver B is ten minutes away. If I don't accept the request, it goes to driver B. If I am offline, the request goes to driver B. The passenger doesn't see any delay or any difference.
> 
> Bad impression of "the community?" The passenger never sees my name or knows anything about me, so I must not be part of "the community."
> 
> This message from Lyft is about control. Lyft wants us to accept every crappy request because they don't have enough drivers or pax. Here is a tip for you Lyft. It is called cause and effect. I maintained at least 90% acceptance rate for several months and you paid me a 20% bonus. This week, you changed the bonus structure and made it nearly impossible to earn the same dollar amount in bonuses. This week, my acceptance rate dropped below 60% as my priorities changed. Cause = change in bonus structure. Effect = drop in acceptance rate. Actions have consequences.


This is Uber logic. I recall when LYFT introduced the new bonus structure they also stated something that they've made it easier or better to earn these Power driver bonuses. I responded to them that I wondered how increasing the prmetime required amount in addition to the total number needed per week was "helping me"? 
Sounds like uber-logic to me.... Is kalanick interning at LYFT now?!


----------



## jkiel

I don't like missing requests, but lately every request is cancelled within seconds after accepting the request. This has happened a dozen rides in a row in the last three days. What's going on?


----------



## Lando74

I don’t know what it’s like in other cities, but in Des Moines there’s no range limit on pings and Most of my Lyft pings are 10-40 minutes away. Who in their right mind would take a 40 minute drive to pick up someone for a potential $2.50 ride? I laugh at these texts and emails, and my acceptance rate is around 3%. If Lyft surged more often, more people used Plus and the pings were 1-7 min away I’d accept more. But I’m not holding my breath on that unicorn.


----------



## Jamesp1234

Lando74 said:


> I don't know what it's like in other cities, but in Des Moines there's no range limit on pings and Most of my Lyft pings are 10-40 minutes away. Who in their right mind would take a 40 minute drive to pick up someone for a potential $2.50 ride? I laugh at these texts and emails, and my acceptance rate is around 3%. If Lyft surged more often, more people used Plus and the pings were 1-7 min away I'd accept more. But I'm not holding my breath on that unicorn.


Them "self driving cars" they keep talking about are going to be disappearing into someones back yard in some of those long ping places. It never show'd up - could you send another one?


----------



## PepeLePiu

DrivingForYou said:


> If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


On the pure definition of business, where you trade a service for pay, both parties should be rewarded accordingly. If I see a ping where my time and money spent will not be in accord with the earning I will refuse it, now and always. I will not drive for 20 minutes to do a ride that will net me 3 bucks. That's not a business, is us drivers, subsidizing Lyft and pax.
If I saw a Lyft long distance ping and I see the destination, I can accept without the fear of losing money and time. Is very simple.


----------



## KellyC

jkiel said:


> I don't like missing requests, but lately every request is cancelled within seconds after accepting the request. This has happened a dozen rides in a row in the last three days. What's going on?


This happens to me with Lyft as well, pretty frequently. Never with Uber. It's weird


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

no worries... in a few years these TNCs will have self driving cars and won't need to be concerned with the drivers needs. just a harbinger of things to come as over time millennials take the helm in our society.


----------



## Travis -k

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


Gee you had to wait a couple extra minutes for your pennies per mile/minute ride, gee how about you just call a cab and pay their rates? And deal with that wait time which in all likelyhood would be much longer.

You see thats the trade off for the cheap ride you are getting, for some reason you seem to think drivers should be obligated to accept your reqeusts because your time is so valuable, but it seems you dont consider the drivers time, or cost of operating, if Lyft and UBER raised the rates back up to around taxi rates you could have your 3min wait time and a better experiance then a cab ride, but then you'd complain about the price.

Remember its called RIDE SHARE not CAR SERVICE the whole idea was people sharing their car in the community there is give and take.

Pick your poison cowboy...


----------



## prop

I actually got one of their nasty-grams this morning, since I didn't accept 5 rides. I cherry pick Line and Pool requests - especially Line. Down here (FL) we have a driver getting sued because he picked up an underage pax and drove her to a friends house. When she got there, her "friend" (who didn't have a license) and her went out joyriding in a truck 4 hours later and got in an accident. She died. The family is now suing Lyft and the driver who drove her to her friend's house because they transported her to her friends house when she was under 18 and they claim Lyft is responsible for her death because she wouldn't have died had the driver declined the ride for her being underage. I've noticed the areas where minors tend to request rides and they always choose line and since that lawsuit started I've being much more strict about declining rides and now I won't even accept Line requests from those areas because thats the reputation that area has as serving under 18 pax. All 5 were from those neighborhoods, Lyft can thank me now for not getting them sued again LOL.


----------



## KevRyde

Should I be concerned that today's nastygram was "a third reminder"?


----------



## PickEmUp

KevRyde said:


> Should I be concerned that today's nastygram was "a third reminder"?
> 
> View attachment 147271


More passive aggression from Lyft. Reply and tell them to bring back the old power driver bonus and watch their acceptance rates go up.


----------



## Travis -k

KevRyde said:


> Should I be concerned that today's nastygram was "a third reminder"?
> 
> View attachment 147271


Send them a letrer back that cheap rates arent good for the community, its cause and effect.


----------



## jfinks

Certain Judgment said:


> I get those nastygrams all the time too.


I feel accomplished when I get my weekly Uber nasty gram. It is my middle finger to uber because of some of the requests they send. I consider 3-4 miles a long pickup, so I sure as hell not going 15 miles, or even 10.

It will stay like this until Uber can guarantee my 15mile drive to pickup will be well worth it.


----------



## Travis -k

jfinks said:


> I feel accomplished when I get my weekly Uber nasty gram. It is my middle finger to uber because of some of the requests they send. I consider 3-4 miles a long pickup, so I sure as hell not going 15 miles, or even 10.
> 
> It will stay like this until Uber can guarantee my 15mile drive to pickup will be well worth it.


Tell them you cancelled dont accept those far away pickups because you dont want the pax to wait longer then needed and you know there are closer drivers because the riders app shows atleast a hundred other drivers between you and that pickup.


----------



## Jamesp1234

I've ignored a pretty long one and seen the driver behind me switch on and run toward them. More power to them.
Two minutes later I get a ping that was near me.
When I'm not doing a power driver bonus or other promo, acceptance means almost nothing.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts

Lyft is losing ground to Uber by annoying us with a text message every single time we miss a ride request and so forth.

Does acceptance rate lead to deactivation on Lyft or not?


----------



## Grahamcracker

Sure I 


DrivingForYou said:


> The only time I've missed a request is due to a problem with the app (such as the conflict with a request on the app and SIRI or a phone call). I have a weekly 100% acceptance rate. You can too.


Could, np but I'm out to make money, not accept every crappy request that comes my way.


----------



## Hazmat

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


I understand your point to an extent. Why would I take a ping for a non surge on a map that's blood red? Those are typically followed by a surge request within seconds. I get the service standpoint. Truly. But I'm also in the business to make money.

What do you do in these scenarios? If you have accepted 100% of your rides all the time, I have to say you're missing out! What is your reward for 100% acceptance NOT including incentive. You can easily (maybe not so much lately) make up meager quest incentive with a fair amount of surge, driving less miles and not working so hard! Uber doesn't give a $hit if you destroy your car.


----------



## GlenGreezy

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


Providing rides that make sense for ME


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 146115
> 
> 
> How does not accepting a request create delays? Let's say I am five minutes away and driver B is ten minutes away. If I don't accept the request, it goes to driver B. If I am offline, the request goes to driver B. The passenger doesn't see any delay or any difference.
> 
> Bad impression of "the community?" The passenger never sees my name or knows anything about me, so I must not be part of "the community."
> 
> This message from Lyft is about control. Lyft wants us to accept every crappy request because they don't have enough drivers or pax. Here is a tip for you Lyft. It is called cause and effect. I maintained at least 90% acceptance rate for several months and you paid me a 20% bonus. This week, you changed the bonus structure and made it nearly impossible to earn the same dollar amount in bonuses. This week, my acceptance rate dropped below 60% as my priorities changed. Cause = change in bonus structure. Effect = drop in acceptance rate. Actions have consequences.


I'm getting sick of LYFT putting me on timeout when I miss one ride! I miss or cancel one ride, and two hours will pass before I can login. I even call them and they act like they don't know what's going on.

Meanwhile LYFT constantly pushes this nonsense that it loves its drivers more than the competition. Give it a break! We know you are scum just like the competition.


----------



## PickEmUp

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm getting sick of LYFT putting me on timeout when I miss one ride! I miss or cancel one ride, and two hours will pass before I can login. I even call them and they act like they don't know what's going on.
> 
> Meanwhile LYFT constantly pushes this nonsense that it loves its drivers more than the competition. Give it a break! We know you are scum just like the competition.


I am sure Lyft has ways to punish dissenters. We had hourly guarantees last night in my market area. One require,met was completing two rides each hour. I accepted enough requests each of the three hours. Only the first request from each hour resulted in a ride. All the others were cancelled by "the passenger." The end result was I made three times more money through Uber rides than Lyft. Lyft will have to decide which is more important, control over drivers or income and profit.


----------



## rembrandt

PickEmUp said:


> I am sure Lyft has ways to punish dissenters. We had hourly guarantees last night in my market area. One require,met was completing two rides each hour. I accepted enough requests each of the three hours. Only the first request from each hour resulted in a ride. All the others were cancelled by "the passenger." The end result was I made three times more money through Uber rides than Lyft. Lyft will have to decide which is more important, control over drivers or income and profit.


Uber/Lyft are not built on classic business model based on loss/profit. Lyft/Uber simply are not interested in small profit by rideshare. They want to hit jackpot at the IPO. In order to artificially prop up stock value, they need deceptive numbers such as number of drivers, rides , market share etc and they will exert their control to the maximum to achieve these numbers.

Very recent change in GAAP will however , cut their revenue figure to half because they can only show their commission (which often have negative values due to massive subsidies ) as the net revenue from now on , instead of the total fares . Don't be fooled by these Ponzi schemes. The sooner you realize, the better. In the mean time , try to extract from these fraudsters as much as you can.


----------



## pomegranite112

DrivingForYou said:


> The only time I've missed a request is due to a problem with the app (such as the conflict with a request on the app and SIRI or a phone call). I have a weekly 100% acceptance rate. You can too.


Whats your weekly quest like?


----------



## Richardwonders

Passenger used to call the taxi dispatch 1 and a half hours before going out on a particular night in hopes of getting to dinner on time, now passengers are being spoiled by uber and left. Guaranteeing 10 mininute or less pick ups, that is a sweet deal, if at the most the passenger waits more than 2o min to be picked up they are still within a normal pick up time.


----------



## 45821

Kalee said:


> Nope
> The only fair way to handle this is to charge the customer from the second they order a ride to the time they arrive at their destination.
> This is the ONLY way to fairly compensate the driver.
> Drivers would accept every ride request that is 25 minutes away if they are compensated from the point that the request is accepted.
> And customers that live in obscure locations would be happy to pay for reliable service when they live further out.





RealCheetahz said:


> Good Lord, my head is about to explode reading all those pages of negatives. It's your business as a IC, do what u dam well please. But be warned both Lyft and Uber will continue to refine their apps and they won't have to tell you that you need a 90% acceptance rate, you just won't get many pings sitting in a 650% surge area( oh and the times I have accepted pings outside surge areas, I get that surge price I was sitting in atm)
> 
> It's that simple really. Just like those of you who don't go out past 10 minutes, Lyft and Uber will pick up on that and eventually not feed you good runs. It works both ways, just because they hired you as an IC, doesn't mean they have to use you all the time when you are online.
> 
> I've have declined 1 job in all my 244 rides as a Lyft driver, and I will continue to accept all rides that come my way. I don't give a damn if you think I'm a newbie, far from it. I've been doing the IC bit on and off for 20 years and using my own cars, no where near a noob at costs and whatnot. You assume a whole lot not knowing the destination before acceoting a ping ourside of your 10 minute rule. Good Day.


Good for you, I hope your car is 8 years old toyota corolla with 100,000 miles on it. Driving any other car would not be economically viable.


----------



## jfinks

Certain Judgment said:


> In my market there's only 10% and 20% bonuses. Even when power driver bonus was attainable in my market and the algorithms weren't stacked against my achieving it, my best 20% bonus only amounted to about $160.
> 
> The average 10% bonus I received pretty much every week until pdb was altered in March of this year was about $40. I can get that same amount in one or two cherry picked rides. As an independent contractor I have the right to refuse as many rides as I want to.
> 
> More than 3 miles/10 minutes IS absurd for the driver, as I am compensated only about $0.95 per mile with you in the vehicle, and I get compensated nothing to come pick up your sorry behind. I'm not driving my car into the ground to chase a ridiculous distance ride request. I can't control the app choosing to be unreasonable. It has no respect for my profitability.


Yep, I look at it like this. The town I grew up in is about 6 miles end to end. I made that trip hundreds of times over many years. I know how long that takes and there is no highway to take to make it faster. That is how I base my 3 mile limit approximately. I will bump it to a little further for surge or if it is all highway. If it is all highway that is 4-5 minutes away. All drivers should strictly adhere to this.

So I have my own little algorithm:
No more than 3 miles, or less than 8 minutes, except if it is a good surge, or if it is highway. Else, if it is headed toward where I'm going anyway, as long as I haven't passed the exit and have to turn around.  If none met, return "middle finger" to rider request, proceed to nearest Jack in the Box for Chicken Nuggets and curly fries.


----------



## zilan23

I only drive for Uber as I had multiple bad experiences with Lyft. I can't believe they send out reminders when you skip ride requests and whatnot. It reeks desperation and I totally agree with the whole cause and effect rationale. Sorry to hear they changed their bonus structure...that was the only thing Lyft had going for it now that tipping has arrived in the Uber app.


----------



## AllenChicago

Common sense says that if a ping is more than four miles away in a City or suburb, there must be a shortage of drivers, which means that a prime time surcharge for that particular Rider should be in effect!


----------



## Luber4.9

AllenChicago said:


> Common sense says that if a ping is more than four miles away in a City or suburb, there must be a shortage of drivers, which means that a prime time surcharge for that particular Rider should be in effect!


Yet they don't (have PT on the request). Meh.


----------



## Willzuber

I just started driving for Lyft to see what up .... what a bunch of hist! I'm getting pings to pick up lyfterizers that are 15 minutes away. Are you fricking kidding me!!! I am not driving 15 minutes to pick up some fat lazy lard-butt to drive her a half mile to the nearest KFC for $2.50. No tips either. What a joke. An I am getting these messages telling me my acceptance rate is low. OK, so shove it where the sun doesn't shine you rip-off morongs.


----------



## zilan23

AllenChicago said:


> Common sense says that if a ping is more than four miles away in a City or suburb, there must be a shortage of drivers, which means that a prime time surcharge for that particular Rider should be in effect!


You want people to use common sense?! What planet are you from? Haha. No, you're totally right! Sometimes I get requests that are 5 or 6 miles away as I'm literally the only driver in the area and no surge pricing is applied.



Willzuber said:


> I just started driving for Lyft to see what up .... what a bunch of hist! I'm getting pings to pick up lyfterizers that are 15 minutes away. Are you fricking kidding me!!! I am not driving 15 minutes to pick up some fat lazy lard-butt to drive her a half mile to the nearest KFC for $2.50. No tips either. What a joke. An I am getting these messages telling me my acceptance rate is low. OK, so shove it where the sun doesn't shine you rip-off morongs.


Ugh, I know! This has happened to me on so many occasions...I get a request that's 12-15 minutes away and they're like, "oh, I just want to go to the gas station that 0.7 miles away..." like, thanks for making me drive 8 miles to take you to a gas station that's less than a mile away. Ever hear of walking?!


----------



## Willzuber

Jared Sandella said:


> Ugh, I know! This has happened to me on so many occasions...I get a request that's 12-15 minutes away and they're like, "oh, I just want to go to the gas station that 0.7 miles away..." like, thanks for making me drive 8 miles to take you to a gas station that's less than a mile away. Ever hear of walking?!


Yeah. Today was my first day and while I only drove part of the day, I took three lyft pings. $20 for my troubles and not one single dollar tip. Cheap asses. I'm not driving 15 minutes to pick up anybody. Especially when you know the dead-ass jackholes are not going to tip me a dollar.


----------



## zilan23

Willzuber said:


> Yeah. Today was my first day and while I only drove part of the day, I took three lyft pings. $20 for my troubles and not one single dollar tip. Cheap asses. I'm not driving 15 minutes to pick up anybody. Especially when you know the dead-ass jackholes are not going to tip me a dollar.


I wish there was a better way we could make riders understand what it's like for us. I have had riders ask, what percentage of the fare do you get? When I say 75% they're like, "oh...that's good!! I thought it was way less..." I then usually explain that the rates have been cut a few times and out of that 75% we have to pay for gas, maintenance, car washes, etc. Off topic but this is why Uber should collect their booking fee and that's it.

Tipping helps make up for the percentages that uber and Lyft take from us...in my opinion, people should always tip. Those 3 riders you had...hopefully they'll tip later.

But yeah, I wish there was a way to explain how it all works because a lot of people don't seem to understand...or really care. They're just trying to get from A to B.


----------



## westsidebum

Lyft can send all the bat shyt messages they want. Lyft is a business. Independent contractors are also business operators. A community is not a business. The loyalties and associations of a community are much broader and different than a business, as a community is not motivated by profit. Lyft is not a non profit organization,and most drivers are not driving for alturistic reasons such as to rescue drunk girls stranded outside of bars late at night. Lyfts messages are deceptive and manipulative, they tug at false sense of obligation and loyalty that is not reciprocal (see what happens when driver is reported for drinking by pax) and imply threat of negative consequences which Lyft can no longer enact. If Lyft has a problem with acceptance rates Lyft needs to look at its business practices and stop trying to manipulate drivers into doing what they,decide in a few seconds is not in their interests.


----------



## Willzuber

zilan23 said:


> I wish there was a better way we could make riders understand what it's like for us. I have had riders ask, what percentage of the fare do you get? When I say 75% they're like, "oh...that's good!! I thought it was way less..." I then usually explain that the rates have been cut a few times and out of that 75% we have to pay for gas, maintenance, car washes, etc. Off topic but this is why Uber should collect their booking fee and that's it.
> 
> Tipping helps make up for the percentages that uber and Lyft take from us...in my opinion, people should always tip. Those 3 riders you had...hopefully they'll tip later.
> 
> But yeah, I wish there was a way to explain how it all works because a lot of people don't seem to understand...or really care. They're just trying to get from A to B.


You assume that riders don't know this. They know better. They don't care.

I do stand corrected, of the three riders, the 2nd did give me a $2 tip via the app. The third rider was a businessman in a suit. I hauled him from a business park to downtown Des Moines. Mega traffic. Construction mess. No tip. Jerk.

The first pax was a woman, mid-60's. I noticed she had a mini-goatee. I knew she wouldn't give a a dime.

The pax that tipped me, I picked them up (4 of them) and hauled them to the mess called the Iowa State Fair. Mega traffic. I had to follow his directions which I knew would take us to a congested area. At least he gave me a $2 tip so I could buy part of a gallon of gas. I guarantee it took more than that getting them from point A to B.


----------



## Luber4.9

westsidebum said:


> Lyft can send all the bat shyt messages they want. Lyft is a business. Independent contractors are also business operators. A community is not a business. The loyalties and associations of a community are much broader and different than a business, as a community is not motivated by profit. Lyft is not a non profit organization,and most drivers are not driving for alturistic reasons such as to rescue drunk girls stranded outside of bars late at night. Lyfts messages are deceptive and manipulative, they tug at false sense of obligation and loyalty that is not reciprocal (see what happens when driver is reported for drinking by pax) and imply threat of negative consequences which Lyft can no longer enact. If Lyft has a problem with acceptance rates Lyft needs to look at its business practices and stop trying to manipulate drivers into doing what they,decide in a few seconds is not in their interests.


WELL SAID!


----------



## PickEmUp

westsidebum said:


> Lyft can send all the bat shyt messages they want. Lyft is a business. Independent contractors are also business operators. A community is not a business. The loyalties and associations of a community are much broader and different than a business, as a community is not motivated by profit. Lyft is not a non profit organization,and most drivers are not driving for alturistic reasons such as to rescue drunk girls stranded outside of bars late at night. Lyfts messages are deceptive and manipulative, they tug at false sense of obligation and loyalty that is not reciprocal (see what happens when driver is reported for drinking by pax) and imply threat of negative consequences which Lyft can no longer enact. If Lyft has a problem with acceptance rates Lyft needs to look at its business practices and stop trying to manipulate drivers into doing what they,decide in a few seconds is not in their interests.


 Actually, Lyft is a nonprofit.... until they actually turn a profit.


----------



## DidIDoThat

KevRyde said:


> Should I be concerned that today's nastygram was "a third reminder"?
> 
> View attachment 147271


I just reply to CS to "Remind Them" of the following...

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214218167-Acceptance-rate

Where it clearly states we "have the right to accept or ignore any ride request", thus these reminders are meaningless.

I also don't care what they say, and will send them the reminder every time (just to be on record).


----------



## NRVUber

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 146115
> 
> 
> How does not accepting a request create delays? Let's say I am five minutes away and driver B is ten minutes away. If I don't accept the request, it goes to driver B. If I am offline, the request goes to driver B. The passenger doesn't see any delay or any difference.
> 
> Bad impression of "the community?" The passenger never sees my name or knows anything about me, so I must not be part of "the community."
> 
> This message from Lyft is about control. Lyft wants us to accept every crappy request because they don't have enough drivers or pax. Here is a tip for you Lyft. It is called cause and effect. I maintained at least 90% acceptance rate for several months and you paid me a 20% bonus. This week, you changed the bonus structure and made it nearly impossible to earn the same dollar amount in bonuses. This week, my acceptance rate dropped below 60% as my priorities changed. Cause = change in bonus structure. Effect = drop in acceptance rate. Actions have consequences.


I took rider about 1/3 of the distance between my hunting grounds and a very small city. As I headed back to my main place, I got a ping from the small city and I ignored it because it was 14 miles and 27 minutes away and probably a small or minimum fare. I did not turn the app off because I did not want to miss pings from my hunting grounds. Well, I got 4 pings from the more distant place - from two different riders - and got a non-acceptance nastygram from Uber. Still had an 88% acceptance rate the next day. C'mon, man!


----------



## LAbDog65

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 146115
> 
> 
> How does not accepting a request create delays? Let's say I am five minutes away and driver B is ten minutes away. If I don't accept the request, it goes to driver B. If I am offline, the request goes to driver B. The passenger doesn't see any delay or any difference.
> 
> Bad impression of "the community?" The passenger never sees my name or knows anything about me, so I must not be part of "the community."
> 
> This message from Lyft is about control. Lyft wants us to accept every crappy request because they don't have enough drivers or pax. Here is a tip for you Lyft. It is called cause and effect. I maintained at least 90% acceptance rate for several months and you paid me a 20% bonus. This week, you changed the bonus structure and made it nearly impossible to earn the same dollar amount in bonuses. This week, my acceptance rate dropped below 60% as my priorities changed. Cause = change in bonus structure. Effect = drop in acceptance rate. Actions have consequences.


Yeah, I am going to accept a request 30 minutes away. Drive 30 min, get ride for 2 blocks. I lost money. If you want me to accept rides far away. Pay me for the mileage and time.


----------



## Willzuber

LAbDog65 said:


> Yeah, I am going to accept a request 30 minutes away. Drive 30 min, get ride for 2 blocks. I lost money. If you want me to accept rides far away. Pay me for the mileage and time.


We should be paid for the time it takes to go get these pax. The user can get on the app, see how far you are and if they want a ride, understand you are paying for the 15 minute drive to come get you. Then I will accept them. Until then, no way in hell am I taking a ping that is more than 5 minutes away.


----------



## AllenChicago

Willzuber said:


> I just started driving for Lyft to see what up .... what a bunch of hist! I'm getting pings to pick up lyfterizers that are 15 minutes away. Are you fricking kidding me!!! I am not driving 15 minutes to pick up some fat lazy lard-butt to drive her a half mile to the nearest KFC for $2.50. No tips either. What a joke. An I am getting these messages telling me my acceptance rate is low. OK, so shove it where the sun doesn't shine you rip-off morongs.


Over time you will learn which passengers habitually do those little short trips and ignore them.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Sorry....I didn't read this whole thread, but from the subject heading....thought this would fit here. 

I ignored this ping the FIRST time it came to me....then immediately after clicking the "_Yes I know I missed a request" _button_....._
it re-pings me...but this time, it had this little bit of extra info for me:

*"You are the only nearby driver" *

Now, you would _THINK_....this would be a good time to apply PRIMETIME or some kind of monetary compensation for picking them up.

But Noooooooooooo. _So I ignored it again_.


----------



## Jamesp1234

LEAFdriver said:


> Sorry....I didn't read this whole thread, but from the subject heading....thought this would fit here.
> 
> I ignored this ping the FIRST time it came to me....then immediately after clicking the "_Yes I know I missed a request button_"
> it re-pings me...but this time, it had this little bit of extra info for me:
> 
> *"You are the only nearby driver" *
> 
> Now, you would _THINK_....this would be a good time to apply PRIMETIME or some kind of monetary compensation for picking them up.
> 
> But Noooooooooooo. _So I ignored it again_.
> 
> View attachment 149073


AGREED! 
And as you said, it would have been the perfect time for Lyft to offer a bonus to you!

Wonder if they ever got a ride?


----------



## PickEmUp

LEAFdriver said:


> Sorry....I didn't read this whole thread, but from the subject heading....thought this would fit here.
> 
> I ignored this ping the FIRST time it came to me....then immediately after clicking the "_Yes I know I missed a request button_"
> it re-pings me...but this time, it had this little bit of extra info for me:
> 
> *"You are the only nearby driver" *
> 
> Now, you would _THINK_....this would be a good time to apply PRIMETIME or some kind of monetary compensation for picking them up.
> 
> But Noooooooooooo. _So I ignored it again_.
> 
> View attachment 149073


Exactly! Surges and prime time are supposed to be about supply and demand. If there is a demand (for drivers) and NO supply, there SHOULD be a surge or prime time. Lyft is just trying to keep rates low at our expense.


----------



## Jamesp1234

Lyft did swap out a closer pax for a longer pax and I thought it was a glitch. 4 minutes away for one 25 minutes away. I turned in a ticket on the glitch...


----------



## LEAFdriver

Jamesp1234 said:


> Lyft did swap out a closer pax for a longer pax and I thought it was a glitch. 4 minutes away for one 25 minutes away. I turned in a ticket on the glitch...


I wouldn't be so quick to assume it was a '_glitch_'. 

I think they just hoped you wouldn't *NOTICE*.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Lyft is dumb.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Jamesp1234 said:


> AGREED!
> 
> Wonder if they ever got a ride?


I wonder that too. Now if they would have given the rider a choice to pay a higher rate....which I'm not sure if they did or not....he might have still requested. Too bad Lyft probably didn't even try to give him the option.


----------



## Drivincrazy

Lyft and Uber are far from dumb. Guess who is not so smart?


----------



## melusine3

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


You're expecting a 3 minute wait? GOD! Entitled passengers paying pennies to have a "personal driver" AND BRING YOUR 3 FRIENDS ALONG WITH YOU all for the cost of using a bus. I suppose you don't remember the days of taxis giving you a 45 minute arrival time and not even showing up then? Then, God forbid, you might have to wait ten minutes? Get a life.



Certain Judgment said:


> In my market there's only 10% and 20% bonuses. Even when power driver bonus was attainable in my market and the algorithms weren't stacked against my achieving it, my best 20% bonus only amounted to about $160.
> 
> The average 10% bonus I received pretty much every week until pdb was altered in March of this year was about $40. I can get that same amount in one or two cherry picked rides. As an independent contractor I have the right to refuse as many rides as I want to.
> 
> More than 3 miles/10 minutes IS absurd for the driver, as I am compensated only about $0.95 per mile with you in the vehicle, and I get compensated nothing to come pick up your sorry behind. I'm not driving my car into the ground to chase a ridiculous distance ride request. I can't control the app choosing to be unreasonable. It has no respect for my profitability.


You're very lucky you get .95 cents per mile, where I am we're getting .60 (after their 25%) and with expenses easily at .54 per mile, that leaves .06 cents per mile to drive around obnoxious punks like DrivingForYou. If she/he thinks I'm driving over a certain distance to maybe pick up someone like him/her, she/he is nuts. Must be a LyftTool.



TNCMinWage said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about. Tell your Lyft bosses the following, and this will increase my acceptance rate from 10% to 90% over night, and no-one will ever lobby to see the destination again.
> 
> Pax is 8-10 mins away, 25% PT, $7 min fare
> Pax is 11-13 mins away, 50% PT, $10 min fare
> Pax is 14-18 mins away, 75% PT, $13 min fare
> Pax is 19+ mins away, 125% PT, $15 min fare (in most markets this is STILL a discount on a taxi)


Bravo! My first wakeup call for Lyft was a call 18 miles away to pick up a guy for minimum fare of $2.44 and the 18 miles back to my home town. That's the problem with being a new driver, is you don't realize the true costs involved, in that the $2.44 seemed like a paltry sum for a full hour's driving. Once I learned to count all mileage, it cost me $19.40 to earn that $2.44. A recent Uber ride to a city 60 miles away cost me $64.80 and I brought in $36 dollars. I now make sure where my destination is before I even put the car in gear, I had to cancel a guy who (after slamming a heavy box into my trunk, slamming the trunk lid down, hopping in my back seat stating "This is going to be a long one!" (blah blah blah) ONE HUNDRED MILES AWAY. I said, "eh... no we're not. I'm not driving that far and you need to cancel the ride." He did and got another person to come immediately, probably someone new who thinks earning $60 while spending $108 is okie dokie.


----------



## Mattress Man

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 146115
> 
> 
> How does not accepting a request create delays? Let's say I am five minutes away and driver B is ten minutes away. If I don't accept the request, it goes to driver B. If I am offline, the request goes to driver B. The passenger doesn't see any delay or any difference.
> 
> Bad impression of "the community?" The passenger never sees my name or knows anything about me, so I must not be part of "the community."
> 
> This message from Lyft is about control. Lyft wants us to accept every crappy request because they don't have enough drivers or pax. Here is a tip for you Lyft. It is called cause and effect. I maintained at least 90% acceptance rate for several months and you paid me a 20% bonus. This week, you changed the bonus structure and made it nearly impossible to earn the same dollar amount in bonuses. This week, my acceptance rate dropped below 60% as my priorities changed. Cause = change in bonus structure. Effect = drop in acceptance rate. Actions have consequences.


Why let that stuff bother you. You know it is just a computer system set-up to react to your low acceptance rating. Keep it up and you will start to get warnings of deactivation due to your low acceptance rating. Lyft is just doing what is can to keep things moving in the right direction. It is then up to you if you want to work with it or not. Your choice.


----------



## melusine3

Willzuber said:


> I just started driving for Lyft to see what up .... what a bunch of hist! I'm getting pings to pick up lyfterizers that are 15 minutes away. Are you fricking kidding me!!! I am not driving 15 minutes to pick up some fat lazy lard-butt to drive her a half mile to the nearest KFC for $2.50. No tips either. What a joke. An I am getting these messages telling me my acceptance rate is low. OK, so shove it where the sun doesn't shine you rip-off morongs.


If you're not already driving for Uber, do so quickly.



zilan23 said:


> You want people to use common sense?! What planet are you from? Haha. No, you're totally right! Sometimes I get requests that are 5 or 6 miles away as I'm literally the only driver in the area and no surge pricing is applied.
> 
> Ugh, I know! This has happened to me on so many occasions...I get a request that's 12-15 minutes away and they're like, "oh, I just want to go to the gas station that 0.7 miles away..." like, thanks for making me drive 8 miles to take you to a gas station that's less than a mile away. Ever hear of walking?!


When I first started driving for Lyft and their multiple stops, I picked up one JackA$$ to drive him ACROSS THE STREET to the liquor store. Then, took him around the corner to his home in the development behind that shopping center. I've found this rideshare business is making people extremely lazy. "No... drive me 50 feet further in front of my door" (basically)



zilan23 said:


> I wish there was a better way we could make riders understand what it's like for us. I have had riders ask, what percentage of the fare do you get? When I say 75% they're like, "oh...that's good!! I thought it was way less..." I then usually explain that the rates have been cut a few times and out of that 75% we have to pay for gas, maintenance, car washes, etc. Off topic but this is why Uber should collect their booking fee and that's it.
> 
> Tipping helps make up for the percentages that uber and Lyft take from us...in my opinion, people should always tip. Those 3 riders you had...hopefully they'll tip later.
> 
> But yeah, I wish there was a way to explain how it all works because a lot of people don't seem to understand...or really care. They're just trying to get from A to B.


When you tell them you get 75% of the fee, they think that is taken from the larger amount Uber (at least) is charging them, particularly now with their "upfront pricing" which is often much higher than the rider is even aware of. Keep it simple and state "I receive 60 cents (or whatever you get) and out of that, my expenses are .54 cents, so basically I"m clearing .06 cents per mile. It is quite sobering for the passengers when they hear that.



Willzuber said:


> You assume that riders don't know this. They know better. They don't care.
> 
> I do stand corrected, of the three riders, the 2nd did give me a $2 tip via the app. The third rider was a businessman in a suit. I hauled him from a business park to downtown Des Moines. Mega traffic. Construction mess. No tip. Jerk.
> 
> The first pax was a woman, mid-60's. I noticed she had a mini-goatee. I knew she wouldn't give a a dime.
> 
> The pax that tipped me, I picked them up (4 of them) and hauled them to the mess called the Iowa State Fair. Mega traffic. I had to follow his directions which I knew would take us to a congested area. At least he gave me a $2 tip so I could buy part of a gallon of gas. I guarantee it took more than that getting them from point A to B.


Since you're new, let me offer a bit of advice: when there are big events like the fair, find out what is considered the best place to pick up and drop off. Don't go down a congested street just because they ask. Tell them, "This is where I've been told to pick up/drop off" for this event and leave it at that. Where I live, there's a park with long, winding roads that people LOVE us to drive them so they don't have to WALK, GOD FORBID. I once picked up pax who drove to my town and parked at a hotel near this event, so it was a minimum fee and as we rolled up I saw the looooonnng line of cars. People were getting out and I told them they should get out. I'm sure they one starred me, but I don't care. Others do the same thing for large concerts in another venue, where they drive from their home and then do the minimum fare trip to the concert! I only drove the congested route once, since then they have established drop off/pick up along one street in front of the venue. I still avoid those, and especially the first area I spoke of, because the Snowflakes really want you to pick them up rather than their walking out to the road.



NRVUber said:


> I took rider about 1/3 of the distance between my hunting grounds and a very small city. As I headed back to my main place, I got a ping from the small city and I ignored it because it was 14 miles and 27 minutes away and probably a small or minimum fare. I did not turn the app off because I did not want to miss pings from my hunting grounds. Well, I got 4 pings from the more distant place - from two different riders - and got a non-acceptance nastygram from Uber. Still had an 88% acceptance rate the next day. C'mon, man!


That would be the perfect time to set a destination so they can't take you too far off your reservation, so to speak.



LEAFdriver said:


> Sorry....I didn't read this whole thread, but from the subject heading....thought this would fit here.
> 
> I ignored this ping the FIRST time it came to me....then immediately after clicking the "_Yes I know I missed a request" _button_....._
> it re-pings me...but this time, it had this little bit of extra info for me:
> 
> *"You are the only nearby driver" *
> 
> Now, you would _THINK_....this would be a good time to apply PRIMETIME or some kind of monetary compensation for picking them up.
> 
> But Noooooooooooo. _So I ignored it again_.
> 
> View attachment 149073


People who live in the boonies should just accept that they need to pay people more for this service. Well... Lyft and Uber need to recognize this unfortunate truth...



LEAFdriver said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to assume it was a '_glitch_'.
> 
> I think they just hoped you wouldn't *NOTICE*.


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melusine3

Bon Jovi said:


> Good for you, I hope your car is 8 years old toyota corolla with 100,000 miles on it. Driving any other car would not be economically viable.


Waitaminnit! What Cheetah describes sounds a lot like an employer pressing their will on an employee.



zilan23 said:


> I only drive for Uber as I had multiple bad experiences with Lyft. I can't believe they send out reminders when you skip ride requests and whatnot. It reeks desperation and I totally agree with the whole cause and effect rationale. Sorry to hear they changed their bonus structure...that was the only thing Lyft had going for it now that tipping has arrived in the Uber app.


There are many things about Uber that far surpass Lyft now, only hope they keep it up.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

PickEmUp said:


> Cause = change in bonus structure. Effect = drop in acceptance rate. Actions have consequences.


Exactly. You pay, you get; you don't pay, you don't get.

Pretty simple, really.


----------



## melusine3

Jamesp1234 said:


> Them "self driving cars" they keep talking about are going to be disappearing into someones back yard in some of those long ping places. It never show'd up - could you send another one?


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So true! I've wondered how they will handle the random extra human entering the car when it arrives? You know that's going to happen. You know the passengers are going to absolutely TRASH those vehicles lolololol.



KellyC said:


> This happens to me with Lyft as well, pretty frequently. Never with Uber. It's weird


It is possible Lyft customers are trying to get the soonest rides, and cancel because Uber is closer. Always.



Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> no worries... in a few years these TNCs will have self driving cars and won't need to be concerned with the drivers needs. just a harbinger of things to come as over time millennials take the helm in our society.


Oh, please! The apps can barely get us to the destination as it is: how will the driverless car punch in gate codes? Will it just run into the gate and keep butting it until it opens? Or just wait there until someone else drives through (as one pax asked me to do once and I cancelled immediately). How about the times the app desperately tries to get the car to the closest street, even though it is completely outside the complex the office/house is located? One shopping center in my town, the app always sends you to the street behind it. I dropped off a guy today whose office was at the back of the large complex, the app was insisting I go to a street on the other side of the fence bordering the back. I suppose my blind passenger would just LOVE to disembark the car and poke his way around trying to find a way through the shrubbery and brick fencing. Ugh. The inability of these companies to fine tune their app destinations and glitches is the first thing that told me they aren't really serious about the driverless - it's a pipe dream. They may have them at some point, but only on streets with bus-like routes and not the door to door that we're doing. Meaning, lower-income rides. That means the potential for some enterprising individual to step in and offer the rides to the other half (1% I guess) who can afford higher prices and door to door service!



BOAZ 54 said:


> I have a 100% pick up rate plus bonuses.. but the only time that I miss not picking up anybody is going to the restroom, stuck in traffic or there's an accident in front of me.. especially around school time when you have school buses picking up children, or just traffic can't get to you as quickly as I can, other than that it's a good day .. just a thought


Always, always avoid school pickup time. For many reasons.



PickEmUp said:


> I am at 93% for this week (Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday) and still getting the notification on my screen with every ping.


I'm pretty sure "Your acceptance rate is low" is now part of Lyft's logo.



PickEmUp said:


> Keep lapping up that Lyft logic. Actual numbers don't support it as a business model for an IC. If you drive 20 minutes to pick up a pax, wait 5 minutes, drive them 5 minutes away and then drive 20 minutes to your next pax, you have spent 50 minutes to earn $2.62 which is not going to pay your actual expenses. But I am thankful for all the drivers who take those pings, enabling me to actually make a profit!


Either Cheetah is a Lyft/Uber shill, or he is completely financially illiterate. Or, maybe he drives in one of the high-paying areas, both reasons make him unqualified to comment on this issue.



DasWalross said:


> Yeah, like I am going to accept this one!
> View attachment 146909


Not to mention that perfect 5.0 star rating means they're likely NEW accounts lol.



Friendly Jack said:


> Good luck to you and thank you for doing this! Is there any chance that you can post your earnings summary each week so that all of us can see the economic benefits of accepting every request? Sincerely, I am not being critical. I am sure that many of us would like to see how this strategy pays off.


I'll bet he doesn't post the entire summary that includes ALL miles driven...



Trebor said:


> As a passenger you can always take a taxi.
> 
> Why not accept requests? You will soon realize that requests from some places like grocery stores and fast food joints are going to be always be min. fares. Sure you dont make money unless your on a ride, but while your loading up groceries you could of had another ping come though #yoursuchanewbie


"While you're loading up groceries..." begs the question: why are we expected to help with the loading of groceries, or even wheelchairs for that matter? We're sharing our ride, we are not paid attendants. If you have a wheelchair, have an attendant to help you load/unload your wheelchair and you better not scratch my bumper!



SMOTY said:


> Dude I'm pretty sure you can wait 10 min. Plus by the time I get there in ordinary fashion you still won't be ready and so you're going to make me wait another 5 min. Calm your horses down. "As a passenger I hate seeing wait time 3 min then I get 10" shut up I'm still providing the best service. I'll do what I need to do and you just sit back and wait 10 min for me!


I don't wait 5 minutes, ever. When I arrive, I text "I'm here!" wait a minute or two then call. If they don't answer, I cancel and leave. I ain't got no time for that disrespect. They have ample notice of how long I'll be arriving. I had a Lyft customer text me "I'll be out in 5 minutes" and I'm sitting out in the stifling heat. I saw that and I cancelled, turned off the app and turned on Uber. Drove away.


----------



## Kalee

RealCheetahz said:


> Good Lord, my head is about to explode reading all those pages of negatives. It's your business as a IC, do what u dam well please. But be warned both Lyft and Uber will continue to refine their apps and they won't have to tell you that you need a 90% acceptance rate, you just won't get many pings sitting in a 650% surge area( oh and the times I have accepted pings outside surge areas, I get that surge price I was sitting in atm)
> 
> It's that simple really. Just like those of you who don't go out past 10 minutes, Lyft and Uber will pick up on that and eventually not feed you good runs. It works both ways, just because they hired you as an IC, doesn't mean they have to use you all the time when you are online.
> 
> I've have declined 1 job in all my 244 rides as a Lyft driver, and I will continue to accept all rides that come my way. I don't give a damn if you think I'm a newbie, far from it. I've been doing the IC bit on and off for 20 years and using my own cars, no where near a noob at costs and whatnot. You assume a whole lot not knowing the destination before acceoting a ping ourside of your 10 minute rule. Good Day.


You shouldn't brag about being a bad decision maker.
If you worked for my company I would fire you for making stupid decisions that cause my business to lose money.


----------



## Willzuber

NRVUber said:


> I took rider about 1/3 of the distance between my hunting grounds and a very small city. As I headed back to my main place, I got a ping from the small city and I ignored it because it was 14 miles and 27 minutes away and probably a small or minimum fare. I did not turn the app off because I did not want to miss pings from my hunting grounds. Well, I got 4 pings from the more distant place - from two different riders - and got a non-acceptance nastygram from Uber. Still had an 88% acceptance rate the next day. C'mon, man!


Lyft could fix this but they won't. Why? Because there are drivers who are in the learning curve who will drive the 15 minutes to pick up a pax. They will learn when the lard-ass pax wants a ride to the KFC a half-mile away and the fare is $2.13.



melusine3 said:


> I don't wait 5 minutes, ever. When I arrive, I text "I'm here!" wait a minute or two then call. If they don't answer, I cancel and leave. I ain't got no time for that disrespect. They have ample notice of how long I'll be arriving. I had a Lyft customer text me "I'll be out in 5 minutes" and I'm sitting out in the stifling heat. I saw that and I cancelled, turned off the app and turned on Uber. Drove away.


I drove 6 min to a pax yesterday. Sat for three minutes. She shows up pecking on my window. She is going to the airport and needs me to drive around back of the house as her luggage is in back. I drive in back and see she has four bags. One medium suitcase and three smaller bags. She needs help with the suitcase so I get out. As I go to pick up the suitcase with one hand, it's not that big, I about discombooberate my right arm from my body. This thing weighs a ton. She then says - it's heavy! I said yeah, it's more than 50 pounds and the airline will give you problems. She said it is full of "flour" - yes, "flour". uhhhh ok.

I drive her to the airport and with traffic, construction and all, it's a 25 minute ride. Easy. The fare was $9 something. I figure start to finish was 45 minutes. Yeah, great way to make money. At least she gave me a $5 tip on the app. Probably because she knew I would need physical therapy to get my arm back in place.


----------



## Friendly Jack

DrivingForYou said:


> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.


And as a driver, it really pisses me off when I am expecting to make a reasonable return on my time and expense investment only to suddenly realize that I drove 10 minutes and 5 miles for a ride that paid me $3. Riders are shown an estmate of driver pickup, so why can't Lyft show drivers an estimate of ride revenue?


----------



## Willzuber

Friendly Jack said:


> And as a driver, it really pisses me off when I am expecting to make a reasonable return on my time and expense investment only to suddenly realize that I drove 10 minutes and 5 miles for a ride that paid me $3. Riders are shown an estmate of driver pickup, so why can't Lyft show drivers an estimate of ride revenue?


You know the answer to that.... when you see you will be paid $3 you know damn well they won't tip you and it is a waste of time/money so you won't accept it.

Yeah, I would love to know what I am going to be paid for the ride AND I don't want to rate the rider until after they rate me (tip). The system is rigged to screw you so get used to it.


----------



## Terri Lee

Maybe this experience is relevant.
I accepted a ping from 24 minutes away and when I got there the pax was a no show.

Several minutes later the same pax pinged me from 28 minutes away, in yet another city.

Fool me once....etc.


----------



## Willzuber

Terri Lee said:


> Maybe this experience is relevant.
> I accepted a ping from 24 minutes away and when I got there the pax was a no show.
> 
> Several minutes later the same pax pinged me from 28 minutes away, in yet another city.
> 
> Fool me once....etc.


Your first mistake is to take a ping that far away. What happens when the lardass gets in your car and says take me to KFC and it is 1/2 mile away? You gonna make $2.30 oppps, you gonna lose money!


----------



## Terri Lee

Willzuber said:


> Your first mistake is to take a ping that far away. What happens when the lardass gets in your car and says take me to KFC and it is 1/2 mile away? You gonna make $2.30 oppps, you gonna lose money!


Thank you Captain Obvious.


----------



## Willzuber

Terri Lee said:


> Thank you Captain Obvious.


Way overrated. Are you in your 60's? lol


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Acceptance rate is meaningless. With the current low per mile rate of lyft thinks I am going to drive 24 minutes to pick someone up (it asked that if me a week ago), nope not happening. I am hoping lyft sends me a 60 minute pickup soon just as a trophy.

I think lyft is killing itself in my area. Too many far pings getting ignored and until it starts giving us meaningful compensation to drive for these insanely long trips we won't do them. Those customers then will pick uber. Sorry, that isn't my fault, it is lyft's.

Only newbs say a person should accept all pings.


----------



## melusine3

Willzuber said:


> Lyft could fix this but they won't. Why? Because there are drivers who are in the learning curve who will drive the 15 minutes to pick up a pax. They will learn when the lard-ass pax wants a ride to the KFC a half-mile away and the fare is $2.13.
> 
> I drove 6 min to a pax yesterday. Sat for three minutes. She shows up pecking on my window. She is going to the airport and needs me to drive around back of the house as her luggage is in back. I drive in back and see she has four bags. One medium suitcase and three smaller bags. She needs help with the suitcase so I get out. As I go to pick up the suitcase with one hand, it's not that big, I about discombooberate my right arm from my body. This thing weighs a ton. She then says - it's heavy! I said yeah, it's more than 50 pounds and the airline will give you problems. She said it is full of "flour" - yes, "flour". uhhhh ok.
> 
> I drive her to the airport and with traffic, construction and all, it's a 25 minute ride. Easy. The fare was $9 something. I figure start to finish was 45 minutes. Yeah, great way to make money. At least she gave me a $5 tip on the app. Probably because she knew I would need physical therapy to get my arm back in place.


I'm still wrestling with the issue of helping with luggage --- and wheelchairs. We're rideshare, we're not paid sufficiently to cover this type of ride. It's not as if handicapped don't have access to medically trained ride services. As for driving people to the airport? Our airport is in a sh!t area of town that you don't want to get stuck driving, so you have to deadhead back to your hunting grounds to the tune of $5.50 or so, and that same cost in expenses to get TO the airport, so $11 total and 45 minutes of my time. The ride might bring me $12, simply not worth it. If I see luggage, I'm canceling and jetting back to my hunting grounds. In my town, airport runs never, ever tip.



Drivincrazy said:


> Lyft and Uber are far from dumb. Guess who is not so smart?


Nearly every Lyft and Uber driver!



Terri Lee said:


> Maybe this experience is relevant.
> I accepted a ping from 24 minutes away and when I got there the pax was a no show.
> 
> Several minutes later the same pax pinged me from 28 minutes away, in yet another city.
> 
> Fool me once....etc.


That 24 minute away ride was probably about 12 miles to drive and cost you $6.48 (gas, mileage, wear and tear, depreciation and rideshare is HARD on your care, moreso than simple regular driving, so don't believe those who will tell you it's insignificant) so don't forget that whenever you see a ride even over 4 miles away. If all drivers would do this, the companies would have to raise their rates to respect the drivers. Or, they could factor a travel fee into the equation including a deadhead back fee if the rider cancels as in your case. There's a reason taxis charge so much. They would have to drive many miles sometimes to pick us up. Anyway, be proactive about how and where you drive and which rides you accept.

Driverless cars beg the question: will they be hijackable?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

melusine3 said:


> I'm still wrestling with the issue of helping with luggage --- and wheelchairs. We're rideshare, we're not paid sufficiently to cover this type of ride.


I've only gotten one guy like this. He called an X. I got there in my XL. He said he may need help getting his leg in because he came out with a walker, but since my XL was so big he didn't. I folded his walker, put it in the trunk, drove him to a restaurant he was going to for lunch (retired), and then went to trunk, unfolded the walker and brought it up to him. He never tipped and that just pissed me off, so weeks later this morning he got one of my very few "re-rate passengers", down to 3. I bet he tip the waiter. If I'm getting out of the car and helping you with stuff in the trunk, throw me a dollar. Otherwise it's rude. I helped a lady with groceries a couple days ago, she tipped.


----------



## surlywynch

Of late, I've been taking a screenshot of Lyft's ridiculous pickup requests, and immediately opening the pax app on an LTE tablet I keep in the car. I take a screenshot of the pickup location on the tablet. There are always other cars closer than me to the pickup location. 

One, or both of two things are happening: 
1) Lyft is flat out lying about giving the request to the closest driver, and/or 
2) they put ghost drivers on the pax app to keep the rider thinking Lyft has a greater presence than they really have.


----------



## Gwoae

surlywynch said:


> Of late, I've been taking a screenshot of Lyft's ridiculous pickup requests, and immediately opening the pax app on an LTE tablet I keep in the car. I take a screenshot of the pickup location on the tablet. There are always other cars closer than me to the pickup location.
> 
> One, or both of two things are happening:
> 1) Lyft is flat out lying about giving the request to the closest driver, and/or
> 2) they put ghost drivers on the pax app to keep the rider thinking Lyft has a greater presence than they really have.


Maybe a combo of both. I also wonder if they give us 35 min pings because they know we will cancel and then it is impossible to hit PDB.

Lately I have been accepting the long ones and just sitting still or pick up an uber pax. I noticed that quite often I will take the ride and the pax will cancel quickly. This is either happening because the pax sees the ghost drivers and thinks they are getting a ride in 10 min and then sees I am coming from 36 min away or it is a Ghost PAX with lyft trying to get us to get too many cancels. They wouldn't possible have Ghost PAX, would they?


----------



## DCNewbie17

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


Oh wow, I used to complain about this trend with Lyft months ago as a rider. It probably WAS due to the closest driver not taking the ride. It hasn't been a problem in awhile, probably due to the saturation of new drivers in my area.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

surlywynch said:


> Of late, I've been taking a screenshot of Lyft's ridiculous pickup requests, and immediately opening the pax app on an LTE tablet I keep in the car. I take a screenshot of the pickup location on the tablet. There are always other cars closer than me to the pickup location.
> 
> One, or both of two things are happening:
> 1) Lyft is flat out lying about giving the request to the closest driver, and/or
> 2) they put ghost drivers on the pax app to keep the rider thinking Lyft has a greater presence than they really have.


I need to start doing this, because when I got a 15 mile 27 min ping a week back it was through the city and by golly I am struggling to believe that in the moments since i had last checked the lyft pax app that all of the lyft drivers had disappeared, leaving only me as the closest.

We are just rats in a maze anyway. It wouldn't surprise me if lyft just randomly gives very long pings sometimes to test drivers' resolve and flesh out what drivers are willing to do, just for data analysis reasons. I'm sure they have hundreds of reports they regularly look at that show them things like "as ping gets up to 14 minutes we start to see reduction in pickups, 18 min it's a bit worse, over 20 it's horrendous, but some idiots will actually go as far as we send them.


----------



## melusine3

surlywynch said:


> Of late, I've been taking a screenshot of Lyft's ridiculous pickup requests, and immediately opening the pax app on an LTE tablet I keep in the car. I take a screenshot of the pickup location on the tablet. There are always other cars closer than me to the pickup location.
> 
> One, or both of two things are happening:
> 1) Lyft is flat out lying about giving the request to the closest driver, and/or
> 2) they put ghost drivers on the pax app to keep the rider thinking Lyft has a greater presence than they really have.


I've noticed that as well. One time I was in the boondocks east of town and got a Lyftlol call on the other side of the city, in armpit area approx 18 miles away. Since I was in the boondocks and was having difficulty getting out of there, I pulled over and cancelled the ride. THAT is when I looked at the pax app and saw there were numerous cars inbetween and ever since then I wasn't concerned about picking up every ping.



Gwoae said:


> Maybe a combo of both. I also wonder if they give us 35 min pings because they know we will cancel and then it is impossible to hit PDB.
> 
> Lately I have been accepting the long ones and just sitting still or pick up an uber pax. I noticed that quite often I will take the ride and the pax will cancel quickly. This is either happening because the pax sees the ghost drivers and thinks they are getting a ride in 10 min and then sees I am coming from 36 min away or it is a Ghost PAX with lyft trying to get us to get too many cancels. They wouldn't possible have Ghost PAX, would they?


Good point. I frequently do accept long away pings just for shits and giggles and they regularly cancel. I agree with leaving Uber on, and guaranteed you'll get a closer ping.



zilan23 said:


> You want people to use common sense?! What planet are you from? Haha. No, you're totally right! Sometimes I get requests that are 5 or 6 miles away as I'm literally the only driver in the area and no surge pricing is applied.
> 
> Ugh, I know! This has happened to me on so many occasions...I get a request that's 12-15 minutes away and they're like, "oh, I just want to go to the gas station that 0.7 miles away..." like, thanks for making me drive 8 miles to take you to a gas station that's less than a mile away. Ever hear of walking?!


Ever hear of walking? LOLOLOL! Lyft and Uber have singlehandedly caused the furtherance of obesity by 1) UberEats 2) Pick up at your door even though once we're driverless you'll have to waddle your fat ass out to the curb like old time bus riding! 3) Pick you up at your door, drop you off at the door of the restaurant all for the price of a bus ticket for two or three! Never forget every mile you drive TO pick someone up is out of your pocket 100%! Until these companies .... no wait, they will never do anything to truly help the drivers.



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm getting sick of LYFT putting me on timeout when I miss one ride! I miss or cancel one ride, and two hours will pass before I can login. I even call them and they act like they don't know what's going on.
> 
> Meanwhile LYFT constantly pushes this nonsense that it loves its drivers more than the competition. Give it a break! We know you are scum just like the competition.


Please tell me you also do Uber! Because when Lyft gives you a timeout, don't let it bother you. You put THEM on a timeout by logging off and doing Uber 100%. Personally, I fail to see how putting us on timeout isn't creating an employer/employee relationship...



NRVUber said:


> I took rider about 1/3 of the distance between my hunting grounds and a very small city. As I headed back to my main place, I got a ping from the small city and I ignored it because it was 14 miles and 27 minutes away and probably a small or minimum fare. I did not turn the app off because I did not want to miss pings from my hunting grounds. Well, I got 4 pings from the more distant place - from two different riders - and got a non-acceptance nastygram from Uber. Still had an 88% acceptance rate the next day. C'mon, man!


That is the exact time to use your destination filter, because likely none of those passengers were headed to your hunting grounds.


----------



## wb6vpm

Ugh, I just read 10 pages of whining on both sides of the fence...


----------



## Jennyma

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 146115
> 
> 
> How does not accepting a request create delays? Let's say I am five minutes away and driver B is ten minutes away. If I don't accept the request, it goes to driver B. If I am offline, the request goes to driver B. The passenger doesn't see any delay or any difference.
> 
> Bad impression of "the community?" The passenger never sees my name or knows anything about me, so I must not be part of "the community."
> 
> This message from Lyft is about control. Lyft wants us to accept every crappy request because they don't have enough drivers or pax. Here is a tip for you Lyft. It is called cause and effect. I maintained at least 90% acceptance rate for several months and you paid me a 20% bonus. This week, you changed the bonus structure and made it nearly impossible to earn the same dollar amount in bonuses. This week, my acceptance rate dropped below 60% as my priorities changed. Cause = change in bonus structure. Effect = drop in acceptance rate. Actions have consequences.


They said to me "Try to accept every ride request, please!"

Did they say please to you?


----------



## Drivingforprofit

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?





DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


Who cares about you as a user? Because that's just what you are! A cheap, non-tipping exploiter! Driver doesn't know where your ass is going and may not even want you in his car. Perhaps u would get an immediate response if you requested a car during primetime; instead of waiting for a cheap rate. This is a business of blatant behind the scenes manipulation; what I am doing here is endeavoring to make an honest buck without being shitted on. How about that?


----------



## Dropking

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


Why is Lyft leading pax to believe that the little car close to them on a map will actually accept their ride request? The pax might have a crummy score, the driver might not accept Line rides, the driver might feel they are too far away, driver might be in destination mode, blah blah. A million reasons a ride request may not be accepted.

The problem of unreasonable expectations by pax is entirely due to Lyft fooling their customers. They could fix this problem in a lot of different ways that don't assume that drivers will accept every ride request.


----------



## MrMikeNC

Dropking said:


> Why is Lyft leading pax to believe that the little car close to them on a map will actually accept their ride request? The pax might have a crummy score, the driver might not accept Line rides, the driver might feel they are too far away, driver might be in destination mode, blah blah. A million reasons a ride request may not be accepted.
> 
> The problem of unreasonable expectations by pax is entirely due to Lyft fooling their customers. They could fix this problem in a lot of different ways that don't assume that drivers will accept every ride request.


This. Lyft promises unrealistic things to the rider and leave it to the _driver_ to make those things happen. Minus any incentives to the driver, naturally.


----------



## Drivincrazy

In LV...so many short rides...i'm like...
GTFI...STFU...GTFO. TIRED OF ALL RATINGS. DGAS.


----------



## Arb Watson

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


cute, but most people are never ready.


----------



## PickEmUp

Jennyma said:


> They said to me "Try to accept every ride request, please!"
> 
> Did they say please to you?


Was that sarcasm? -Sheldon Cooper


----------



## Kembolicous

DrivingForYou said:


> Then I think you're missing the point.
> 
> When a user is making a request, their app shows them the expected wait time before the request is made. If you are the closest driver and you let the request lapse, and the next driver is much farther away, then the actual pickup time will be substantially higher than the app originally estimated. Plus, the pax is forced to wait for the ping to expire before the system can even find them another driver.
> 
> As a passenger, it really pisses me off when I am expecting a 3 minute pickup that suddenly becomes 10.
> 
> If you don't want to take requests, log out of the app. If you are not accepting requests, why are you even logged in? This is a business, in the business of providing rides. What are you doing here?


I'm logged in to try to make a buck. I will not accept that 20 minute trip lyft likes to send me, and also will not accept those runs that I know I am going to lose on, or those grocery store runs where I have to put myself at risk for a ticket while someone loads groceries in the fire lane, that will be a 2 minute trip around the corner, unload again, and all for a $3.00 trip. Sorry, I will not take all the garbage runs Lyft sends.


----------



## Sueuber

Don't care a ping that's coming from 5 miles or more just accept it and stay where u r .Don't answer phone calls and don't move or drive away.Eventually request will be cancelled. These Lyft Morons think we r stupid to drive 15plus miles driving 20plus minutes just to make $2.85 cents.....Fu..Off...Lyft.


----------



## Gwoae

Sueuber said:


> Don't care a ping that's coming from 5 miles or more just accept it and stay where u r .Don't answer phone calls and don't move or drive away.Eventually request will be cancelled. These Lyft Morons think we r stupid to drive 15plus miles driving 20plus minutes just to make $2.85 cents.....Fu..Off...Lyft.


Funny you should say that. I have a goal of 90% this week. I took a ping 24 minutes ago that was 26 minutes away. I was driving the other direction. I did an Uber ride and now are 38 minutes away and the damn thing won't go away. Have been sitting still for 5 minutes now as well. Lyft has no idea how they are hurting business by these things. I bet this lady doesn't use lyft again all because lyft gets so angry and kills our bonus over the 90% acceptance rate thing.

Gee it finally canelled


----------



## ScoBound




----------



## PickEmUp

Gwoae said:


> Funny you should say that. I have a goal of 90% this week. I took a ping 24 minutes ago that was 26 minutes away. I was driving the other direction. I did an Uber ride and now are 38 minutes away and the damn thing won't go away. Have been sitting still for 5 minutes now as well. Lyft has no idea how they are hurting business by these things. I bet this lady doesn't use lyft again all because lyft gets so angry and kills our bonus over the 90% acceptance rate thing.
> 
> Gee it finally canelled


Don't drive the wrong way. You will get a nasty message from lyft. You might try just closing the app. ;-)


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess

DCNewbie17 said:


> Oh wow, I used to complain about this trend with Lyft months ago as a rider. It probably WAS due to the closest driver not taking the ride. It hasn't been a problem in awhile, probably due to the saturation of new drivers in my area.


I HATE LYFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THOSE F'RS CAN KISS MY RECTUM GOODBYE.....THEIR WHOLE APP SUCKS... YOU NEVER KNOW WHERE YOU ARE GOING AFTER YOU ACCEPT THE RIDE. ALL YOU GET IS A STREET ADDRESS WHICH FORCES YOU TO FOLLOW THE MAP WHICH MAY NOT BE THE BEST ROUTE....
ALL THEY CARE ABOUT IS THEIR REPUTATION AND THE RIDERS PERCEPTION OF THEIR B.S.
COMPANY. THEY DONT CARE ABOUT THE SAFETY OF THEIR DRIVERS AND WHAT UNSAFE LOCATIONS WE ARE FORCED TO PICK UP OR DROP OFF IN.
WE ARE UNABLE TO SEE THE TOWN WE ARE GOING TO ON THE PICK UP AND OR THE DROP OFF ESPECIALLY IF WE ARE DRIVING WHEN THE REQUEST COMES IN. IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO SEE ON THE MAP WITHOUT JEOPORDIZING YOUR SAFETY BY HAVING TO TAKE YOUR EYES OFF OF THE ROAD TO STARE AT THE MAP. THEN THEY HAVE THE NERVE TO THREATEN YOU IF YOU CALL THE RIDER AND ASK THEM THEIR LOCATION AND IF YOU AS A DRIVER THINK THAT IS NOT A SAFE AREA TO BE DRIVING IN WHETHER IT IS TO PICK UP OR DROP OFF AND THE RIDER CANCELS THEN THEY SEND YOU THREATENING DEACTIVATION EMAILS AND TEXTS. THEY DONT CARE IF YOU HAVE TO DRIVE TO AN UNSAFE AREA JUST AS LONG AS THEIR PRECIOUS RIDERS DONT THINK BADLY ABOUT THE COMPANY. HELL, THEY EVEN THINK YOU SHOULD DRIVE 25 MINUTES TO TAKE ONE OF THEIR RIDERS 3 MILES. THEY CAN GO F THEMSELVES, I'M OUT AND NO ONE SHOULD EVER DRIVE FOR THEM, ESPECIALLY IN NEW JERSEY!!!


----------



## Jennyma

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> I HATE LYFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THOSE F'RS CAN KISS MY RECTUM GOODBYE.....THEIR WHOLE APP SUCKS... YOU NEVER KNOW WHERE YOU ARE GOING AFTER YOU ACCEPT THE RIDE. ALL YOU GET IS A STREET ADDRESS WHICH FORCES YOU TO FOLLOW THE MAP WHICH MAY NOT BE THE BEST ROUTE....
> ALL THEY CARE ABOUT IS THEIR REPUTATION AND THE RIDERS PERCEPTION OF THEIR B.S.
> COMPANY. THEY DONT CARE ABOUT THE SAFETY OF THEIR DRIVERS AND WHAT UNSAFE LOCATIONS WE ARE FORCED TO PICK UP OR DROP OFF IN.
> WE ARE UNABLE TO SEE THE TOWN WE ARE GOING TO ON THE PICK UP AND OR THE DROP OFF ESPECIALLY IF WE ARE DRIVING WHEN THE REQUEST COMES IN. IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO SEE ON THE MAP WITHOUT JEOPORDIZING YOUR SAFETY BY HAVING TO TAKE YOUR EYES OFF OF THE ROAD TO STARE AT THE MAP. THEN THEY HAVE THE NERVE TO THREATEN YOU IF YOU CALL THE RIDER AND ASK THEM THEIR LOCATION AND IF YOU AS A DRIVER THINK THAT IS NOT A SAFE AREA TO BE DRIVING IN WHETHER IT IS TO PICK UP OR DROP OFF AND THE RIDER CANCELS THEN THEY SEND YOU THREATENING DEACTIVATION EMAILS AND TEXTS. THEY DONT CARE IF YOU HAVE TO DRIVE TO AN UNSAFE AREA JUST AS LONG AS THEIR PRECIOUS RIDERS DONT THINK BADLY ABOUT THE COMPANY. HELL, THEY EVEN THINK YOU SHOULD DRIVE 25 MINUTES TO TAKE ONE OF THEIR RIDERS 3 MILES. THEY CAN GO F THEMSELVES, I'M OUT AND NO ONE SHOULD EVER DRIVE FOR THEM, ESPECIALLY IN NEW JERSEY!!!


I can't help wondering how you really feel.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess

Jennyma said:


> I can't help wondering how you really feel.


Mindless response......thanks for sharing and for your lack of empathy!


----------



## Mark Campagna

I just got one of those emails too. 
Yesterday got a 100%, 1 out of 1. Lol spent the day Ubering and go one going my way home. 
Today 50%, 1 out of 2 (long airport run, then did not accept a short one as I went to work)

Replied to the email how stupid there passive aggressive prodding was. (Did not expect a response as I know it’s a robot email but felt better giving them the middle finger)

BUT, I did get a response. Yes it was automated but I laughed and had to share, 

It said there was No One home and to contact support. ROFLMAO. How F’n true. 

Fist bumps ya’ll!


----------



## Jennyma

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Mindless response......thanks for sharing and for your lack of empathy!


The all caps, over the top, rant that was to vent, didn't add anything new to the conversation either, so I thought it was appropriate.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess

Jennyma said:


> The all caps, over the top, rant that was to vent, didn't add anything new to the conversation either, so I thought it was appropriate.





Jennyma said:


> The all caps, over the top, rant that was to vent, didn't add anything new to the conversation either, so I thought it was appropriate.


IF YOU DONT LIKE THE WAY THAT I POST, THEN THAT'S TOO BAD! AS FAR AS YOUR "THINKING" GOES, I'M GLAD NO ONE PAYS YOU TO "THINK" BECAUSE THEY'D LOSE ALOT OF MONEY.....NOW, HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT RANT????


----------



## prop

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> IF YOU DONT LIKE THE WAY THAT I POST, THEN THAT'S TOO BAD! AS FAR AS YOUR "THINKING" GOES, I'M GLAD NO ONE PAYS YOU TO "THINK" BECAUSE THEY'D LOSE ALOT OF MONEY.....NOW, HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT RANT????


----------



## curtpete

DrivingForYou said:


> TO ADD: reading the thread I see a number of instances where lyft probably needs to change policy in some smaller markets. Obviously in a small market where rides are quite distant, an "arrival fee" might warranted. Such a fee charged to the customer would solve the issue and make both lyft and drivers more money.


Yes I am in a smaller market and ride requests sometimes come in for a 12 mile ride to pickup. So tonight from downtown Traverse City I get a ping on Old Mission Peninsula from a winery. So I drive the 12 and pick up the group and they/me go to the next winery about 4 miles away. And then I have to drive back into town to get constant Friday night rides. So it is a problem in a small town market. But if you go by the time on the clock this was my best night ever as a new driver at $20/hour before car expenses so I realize this is not too great. Comments are welcomed. Be nice.


----------



## PickEmUp

curtpete said:


> Yes I am in a smaller market and ride requests sometimes come in for a 12 mile ride to pickup. So tonight from downtown Traverse City I get a ping on Old Mission Peninsula from a winery. So I drive the 12 and pick up the group and they/me go to the next winery about 4 miles away. And then I have to drive back into town to get constant Friday night rides. So it is a problem in a small town market. But if you go by the time on the clock this was my best night ever as a new driver at $20/hour before car expenses so I realize this is not too great. Comments are welcomed. Be nice.


You spent at least a half hour, driving there + trip + driving back, for $3.00 net pay. That is $6.00 per hour.


----------



## Garbage Plate

curtpete said:


> Yes I am in a smaller market and ride requests sometimes come in for a 12 mile ride to pickup. So tonight from downtown Traverse City I get a ping on Old Mission Peninsula from a winery. So I drive the 12 and pick up the group and they/me go to the next winery about 4 miles away. And then I have to drive back into town to get constant Friday night rides. So it is a problem in a small town market. But if you go by the time on the clock this was my best night ever as a new driver at $20/hour before car expenses so I realize this is not too great. Comments are welcomed. Be nice.


It is a problem. I live in a rural town myself in western New York, and unfortunately don't work in my area very much. Don't like getting 25 minute pings, and having to ignore them. Then getting a nasty message about how I should be accepting every ride. No. Not going to happen. I'm not out here as a charity. Been there done that. One of these companies needs to wake up and start paying drivers for long distance pickups. It's not complicated. Charge the rider. They will gladly pay. No different than when people pay for surge. They need the ride more than they need their money. Guarantee me $10 if I am going to drive 25 minutes to pick someone up. To make it simple do this. For any ETA over 10 minutes anywhere, charge the rider, and pay the driver, say 70 cents or so, for those minutes over 10. So if I pick up a rider with a 25 minute ETA, I would get 70 cents for 15 minutes, or an extra $10.50. If the ETA is 12 minutes, I get an extra $1.40. This would make a huge difference in acceptance rates everywhere. Lyft be smart and get on this.


----------

